# [Serenity RPG]  Across the 'Verse - OOC.



## Maerdwyn (Dec 28, 2009)

> Earth got used up.  We found a new solar system and hundreds of new Earths were terraformed and colonized. The central planets formed the Alliance and decided all the planets had to join under their rule. There was some disagreement on that point. After the War, many of the Independents who had fought and lost drifted to the edges of the system, far from Alliance control. Out here, people struggled to get by with the most basic technologies; a ship would bring you work, a gun would help you keep it.
> 
> A captain's goal was simple: find a crew, find a job, keep flying.
> 
> -Cpt. Mal Reynolds




IC posts are underway.  

Open recruitment has ended, but places are held open for Rhun and Shayuri should they wish to come in.

We're using the the Serenity RPG system; If you aren't familiar with it, I've posted some basics here, and will provide any necessary help to players who want to play but don't have the book.   If you are familiar with it, that's great too.  

The current crew:

Thanee, playing Tatjana, an Aspiring Kung Fu Master
Thondor, playing Aaron, the ship's pilot
Tailspinner, playing Derek, the captain
Ethandrew, playing Lucy, a passenger who may be pressed into service.
Kobold Stew, playing Castor, a crooning mechanic. 


[Sblock=Rules and Character Generation]

[sblock=Basic Rules Primer]Basic Mechanic: You succeed at something if [Ability die]+[Skill Die] >= [DC].

Numbers to beat for tasks of given difficulty levels:
Easy: 3
Average: 7
Hard: 11
Formidable: 15
Heroic: 19
Incredible: 23
Ridiculous: 27
Impossible: 31

Combat summary.   Tips on how combat works, how to determine DCs, how to use plot points, etc.
[/sblock]

Character Generation at Veteran Level 

Character Sheet.

At character generation, you use a point-buy system to purchase the level of die you use for a particular attribute or skill.

You start with 48 Attribute points and then buy Assets (Things like Allure, Born Behind the Wheel, leadership, Linguist, etc) and Complications (Things don't go smooth, paralyzed, superstitious, deadly enemy, etc.). Assets cost 2 or 4 points, depending on the level of benefit, and taking a Complication will get you 2 or 4 points depending on their severity. You must purchase at least one Asset and one Complication, but may have up to 5 of each.  

[sblock=Assets & Complications with Costs]
Assets, with costs. If it says 2/4, it can be taken in either minor or major form

Allure (2/4)  (Tatjana)
Athlete (2/4)
Born Bheind the Wheel (2/4) (Aaron)
Cortex Specter (2/4) (Aaron)
Fightin' Type (4) (Tatjana) 
Friends in High Places (2)
Friends in Low Places (2) (Aaron)
Good Name (2/4)
Healthy as a Horse (2/4)
Heavy Tolerance (2) (Tailspinner)
Highly Educated (2)
Intimidatin' Manner (2)
Leadership (2/4) (Tailspinner, 4)
Lightnin' Reflexes (4) 
Math Whiz (2) (Aaron)
Mean Left Hook (2) (Tatjana)
Mechanical Empathy (2)
Military Rank (2)
Moneyed Individual (4)
Natural Linguist (2)
Nature Lover (2) (Tatjana)
Nose for Trouble (2/4)
Reader (2/4) (Must take a related Complication at same level)
Registered Companion (2)
Religiosity (2/4)
Sharp Sense (2)
Steady Calm (2/4)
Sweet and Cheerful (2)
Talented (2/4)  (Tatjana, Tailspinner - leadership)
Things go Smooth (2/4)
Total Recall (4)
[Tough as Nails] - skip this one. It adds lifepoints, so you can just take extra Willpower of Vitality. instead]
Trustworthy Gut (2/4)
Two-Fisted (4)
Walking Timepiece (2)
Wears a badge (2/4)


Complications (Same deal, except you get either 2 or 4 additional attribute points for taking one of these)

Allergy (2/4)
Amorous (2) 
Amputee (2)
Bleeder (4)
Blind (4)
Branded (2/4) 
Chip on the Shoulder (2/4) 
Credo (2/4) (Tatjana)
Combat Paralysis (2/4)
Coward (2)
Crude (2)
Dead Broke (2) (Tailspinner)
Deadly Enemy (2) (Aaron)
Deaf (4)
Dull Sense (4)
Easy Mark (4)
Ego Signature (2)
Filcher (2)
Forked Tongue (2)
Greedy (2)
Hero Worship (2)
Hooked (2/4) (Aaron)
Leaky Brainpan (2/4)
Lightweight (2) (Aaron)
Little Person (2)
Loyal (2) (Tailspinner)
Memorable (2)  (Tatjana)
Mute (4)
Non-Fightin' Type (2)
Overconfident (2) (Aaron)
Paralyzed (4)
Phobia (2)
Portly (2/4)
Prejudice (2)
Sadistic (4)
Scrawny (2)
Slow Learner (2) (Tatjana , Mech and Tech Engineering)
Soft (2)
Stingy (2)
Straight Shooter (2) (Tailspinner)
Superstitious (2) (Tailspinner)
Things Don't Go Smooth (2/4)  (Tatjana, Tailspinner))
Traumatic Flashes (2/4)
Twitchy (2)
Ugly as Sin (2/4)
Weak Stomach (2/4) [/sblock]

[Sblock=Purchasing Abilities and Skills]Then you purchase an ability die for each of six abilities: Agility, Strength, Vitality, Alertness, Intelligence, and Willpower. It costs 2 attribute points to buy a d2, 4 points for a d4, etc., up to 14 points for a d12+d2.

Initiative is derived from Agility + Alertness. Life Points come from Vitality + Willpower.

Then purchase skills. You get 68 skill points. You can buy general skills up to the d6 level only: 2 points for d2, 4 for d4, and 6 for d6. Then you can specialize in a skill, buying a d8 in the specialty for 2 points, a d10 for 4, d12 for 6, or d12+d2 for 8. [Thus, you could buy Guns d6, Pistols d8, and Rifles d8 for a total of 10 points.] [/Sblock]

[sblock=Skill list, and distribution of skills in the current party]
ANIMAL HANDLING
-Animal Training
-Riding
-Veterinary
-Zoology

ARTISTRY
-Appraisal
-Cooking
-Forgery
-Game Designing
-Painting
-Photography
-Poetry
-Sculpting
-Writing

ATHLETICS:  Tatjana, Aaron
-Climbing
-Contortion
-Dodge  (Tatjana) 
-Gymnastics  (Tatjana)
-Juggling
-Jumping
-Parachuting
-Parasailing
-Pole Vaulting
-Riding
-Running
-Sport: Baseball
-Sport: Soccer
-Swimming
-Weight Lifting

COVERT - Tatjana, Aaron
-Camouflage
-Disable Devices
-Forgery (Aaron)
-Infiltration
-Open Locks (Aaron)
-Sabotage
-Sleight of Hand
-Stealth  (Tatjana, Aaron)
-Streetwise
-Surveillance

CRAFT
-Architecture
-Blacksmithing
-Carpentry
-Cooking
-Leatherworking
-Metalworking
-Pottery
-Sewing

DISCIPLINE  (Tatjana,  Tailspinner)
-Concentration
-Interrogation
-Intimidation
-Leadership
-Mental Resistance (Tailspinner)
-Morale (Tailspinner)

GUNS (Aaron,  Tailspinner)
-Assault Rifles
-Energy Weapons
-Grenade Launchers
-Gunsmithing
-Machine Guns
-Pistols ( Tailspinner)
-Rifles 
-Shotguns

HEAVY WEAPONS
-Artillery
-Catapults
-Demolitions
-Forward Observer
-Mounted Guns
-Repair Heavy Weapons
-Rocket Launchers
-Ship's Cannons
-Siege Weapons

INFLUENCE  (Tatjana, Aaron, Tailspinner)
-Administration (Tailspinner)
-Barter  (Tatjana, Tailspinner)
-Bureaucracy
-Conversation (Tailspinner)
-Counseling
-Interrogation
-Intimidation
-Leadership (Tailspinner)
-Marketing
-Persuasion  (Tatjana, Tailspinner)
-Politics
-Seduction
-Streetwise  (Tatjana, Tailspinner)

KNOWLEDGE
-Appraisal
-Cultures
-History
-Law
-Literature
-Philosophy
-Religion
-Sports

LINGUIST
-Arabic
-American
-French
-German
-Hindu
-Japanese
-Latin
-Portuguese
-Russian
-Swahili
-Swedish
-Tagalog

MECH. ENGINEERING
-Create Mechanical Devices
-Fix Mechanical Security Systems
-Machinery Maintenance
-Mechanical Repairs
-Plumbing

MEDICAL EXPERTISE
-Dentistry
-Forensics
-General Practice
-Genetics
-Internal Medicine
-Neurology
-Pharmaceuticals
-Physiology
-Psychiatry
-Rehabilitation
-Surgery
-Toxicology
-Veterinary Medicine

MELEE WEAPONS
-Clubs
-Knives
-Melee Weaponsmithing
-Nunchaku
-Pole Arms
-Swords
-Whips

PERCEPTION (Tatjana, Aaron, Tailspinner)
-Deduction
-Empathy
-Gambling (Aaron)
-Hearing (Tailspinner)
-Intuition
-Investigation
-Read Lips
-Search (Aaron, Tailspinner)
-Sight (Tailspinner)
-Smell
-Tactics
-Tracking

PERFORMANCE (Aaron)
-Acting
-Costuming
-Dancing
-Impersonation
-Keyboard Instruments
-Mimicry
-Oratory
-Percussion Instruments
-Singing
-Stringed Instruments
-Wind Instruments

PILOT (Aaron)
-Aerial Navigation
-Astrogation (Aaron)
-Astronomy
-Astrophysics
-Gunships
-Hang Gliders
-Helicopters
-Large Cruisers
-Mid-Bulk Transports
-Patrol Vessels
-Rocket Shuttles
-Short-Range Shuttles
-Space Survival (Aaron)
-Ultra-Light Aircraft

PLANET. VEHICLES (Aaron)
-Aquatic Navigation
-Canoes
-Cars
-Equestrian
-Ground Vehicle Repair
-Horse-Drawn Conveyances
-Hovercraft
-Industrial Vehicles
-Land Navigation
-Large Ground Transports
-Military Combat Vehicles
-Powerboats
-Sailing
-Scooters
-Scuba Diving
-Skiffs
-Submarines
-Yachts

RANGED WEAPONS
-Blowguns
-Bows
-Crossbows
-Darts
-Grenade
-Javelin
-Ranged Weaponsmithing
-Slings
-Throwing Axes
-Throwing Knives

SCIENTIFIC EXPERTISE
-Earth Sciences
-Historical Sciences
-Life Sciences
-Mathematical Sciences

SURVIVAL (Tatjana)
-Aerial Survival
-Aquatic Survival
-Cold (Arctic)
-General Navigation
-Heat (Desert)
-Land Survival
-Nature
-Space Survival
-Toxic Environment
-Tracking
-Trapping
-Zero-G

TECH. ENGINEERING (Aaron)
-Communication Systems
-Computer Programming
-Create / Alter Technical Devices
-Demolitions
-Electronics
-Hacking
-Technical Repair
-Technical Security Systems

UNARMED COMBAT (Tatjana)
-Boxing
-Brawling 
-Judo
-Karate
-Kung Fu (Tatjana)
-Savate
-Wrestling 
[/sblock]

[Sblock=Gear]

You get 1500 credits to buy gear (unless you take an asset or complication that changes that total)


For gear, if you don't have the books, just be reasonable in what you want and you are likely to be able to afford it (But do be reasonable.  Some poor _huai dan_ from a rim world backwater isn't likely to have an Iskellian HMG 50 at the ready).   Tell me the kind of stuff you want, and I'll price it out for you.  [/sblock]

[Sblock=PLot points and how to use them] The games uses plot points as rewards for doing cool stuff. You can spend them either prospectively on a roll to purchase extra dice (1 pt for a d2, 2 for a d4, etc), or to change the result of a roll retrospectively (1 point per point of change). You start with six, and can keep up to 12 on hand. [/sblock]

Finally, if there are secrets you want me to know about your character, you may put them in spoler tags, or alternatively, pm me.


[sblock=Ship Design]
The party's ship will be communally created.  Although not all the players will have ever set foot on the ship before, every player may have input in creating her.  The aim is for her to have something for everyone, and to make her an additional unifying force for the party.    As you are thinking about your character, think also about the features an ideal ship for that character would have.

The tougher and more complicated a ship, the more costly it is to maintain each month.   Give requests in general terms, and I will stat it all out.   At your option, you may spend personal funds on equipment/gear that will be on the ship when you get it (e.g, a lab for something

The game, in fact treats ships as characters.  I will stat out the ship based on your collective input. There are ships for all sorts of purposes possible - from prospecting to medical to assault.  Settle on a concept as a party first, and we'll go from there.  Some illustrations of fan made ships can be found here.

[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Ship Traits]
*Quirks:*
Unique things about the ship, like noises blind spot, etc.  usually minor or no game effect, but role playing opportunities than may net plot points.

*Assets:*
Allure
Cortex Spector
Fast throttle
Fuel Efficient
Good Name
Healthy as  horse (Tailspinner)
Loved
Tough as Nails

*Complications:*
Branded
Dull Sense
Everybody has one
Gas Guzzler
Hooked
Lightweight
Memorable
Seen Better Days
Soft
Ugly as Sin [/sblock]

[Sblock=Ship Skills]
Athletics
Covert
Heavy Weapons
Knowledge
Mechanical Engineering
Perception
Pilot [/sblock] [/sblock]

The map of the 'Verse we will be using is at www.fireflyrpg.com, which is in the midst of revamping itself, and is a really useful place in the 'Verse. Their map is very useful for calculating distances between points in the 'Verse, but it is much less detailed than the glorious map produced by Quantum Mechanics, which I hope to obtain someday soon.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 28, 2009)

I might be interested, but I only own and know about d20 system. If you end up using that, I'll try a tough hero with melee weapons.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 28, 2009)

Great!  

Just noticed the "After Earth" game you are in - Good to see another long running sf game around here:  looks like a blast. 

This is the game I ran a long while back; had a good time.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 29, 2009)

I like what I red, you seem like a DM of skill indeed.


----------



## Thondor (Dec 29, 2009)

I am very interested in a Serenity/firefly game. I have the main book myself though I won't have access to it again until the 5th or so.

I would strongly prefer using the 'cortex' rules. I generally feel that rules written for a particular style of play shape game play in a positive way. (And the cortex rules are relatively simple an easy to pick up in my opinion.)

As for character I'm not really sure at the moment, perhaps the brainy type. Possibly with a mechanical and or pilotting bent but I'd have to come back to that.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 29, 2009)

Very interested as well. 

The Firefly series + Serenity movie are really great. 

I'm only interested in the Cortex/Serenity rules though. 


As for character, I have a martial artist (i.e. close combat specialist) pretty much ready (made that char for another game, but the GM unfortunately had/has some real life hazards to navigate through, so the game never really started).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2009)

If you run this using d20, I'd be down for it, and in fact already have a character built (though I'm sure he'd have to be modified for house rules or such). He was put together for a Firefly "Big Damn Heroes" game here on the boards a couple of years ago.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 29, 2009)

Cool! glad to see there's interest!  

Edit - looks like we have two interested in d20 and two in Cortex. 

Thondor and Thanee, have you guys played the Cortex/Serenity system?  I'm reading it now, but don't have any playtesting under my belt.  Like to get some insight regarding how it plays.

Rhun, did you start the Big Damn Heroes game, and if so, how long did it go?


----------



## Thanee (Dec 29, 2009)

Yep, played two short campaigns with the original Serenity system (havn't tried the newer incarnation as in the Cortex System RPG, though it is pretty similar from reading it, just a bit more generalized). It's very easy to use and works very smoothly. For me it has the right balance as for rules lightedness, not too complex to stand in the way, but complex enough to not be overly simplistic.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2009)

Maerdwyn said:


> Rhun, did you start the Big Damn Heroes game, and if so, how long did it go?





No, it was Watus that started it. We were just getting into the action when he disappeared. Actually, if you have looked at Blackrat's After Earth game...Shyuri's PC Melara in that game originally came from the Big Damn Heroes game.

After Earth is the only long-term sci-fi game that has stayed going that I've been in. Well, and one Star Wars game. Other than that, they don't seem to last that long.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 29, 2009)

*THOU HAST NAMED THE BEAST, AND LO HE COMETH!*

Hello all.

Hmm! I do enjoy a good space opera-style game. I'd need to know more about premise and possibilities before I get too far into concepting.

I am much more familiar with d20 than "cortex," having played the first and never having heard of the second...but I'm openminded about rules, as long as you don't mind holding my hand a bit at first.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 29, 2009)

A Petty since I love those games. I was thinking to lunch a sci fi game, but leaned towards pulp era in Invasion. Now I'm crowded with Dming! Yay


Hey I know your faces, is that we are the only ones playing sci fi here?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2009)

Not the only ones, but I think there are many more Fantasy players than Sci-Fi players around these parts.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 29, 2009)

Yep, sci-fi roleplaying seems to be a lot less prominent than fantasy (not just here, but in general).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 29, 2009)

Or maybe we're just so busy playing with each other on the After Earth OOC that we're the ones who notice the new threads.


I'm in the same boat as Shayuri. I've got a little experience in the d20, none in the Cortex, but I'm an empty slate. Literally. My brain just got Eternally Sunshined.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> My brain just got Eternally Sunshined.




He speaks the truth.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 29, 2009)

Heh heh...  I'm just sitting here waiting to see how much of a draw your game gets since I was about to post a Spaghetti Western.... IN SPACE! that uses SW:SAGA (Humans Cyborgs and Robots oh my!).


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> IN SPACE! that uses SW:SAGA (Humans Cyborgs and Robots oh my!).




Another set of rules I don't have. Damn the luck!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 29, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Another set of rules I don't have. Damn the luck!




I wanted to go with stream lined but with good ship building rules (making ships and robots in d20Future makes my eyes glaze over).


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 29, 2009)

Saga rules, eh?


Interesting!

I actually rather like Saga rules.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> I wanted to go with stream lined but with good ship building rules (making ships and robots in d20Future makes my eyes glaze over).




Yes, I use my own set of rules to build ships for d20Future. And it involves a lot of Handwavium.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 29, 2009)

I am familiar with Handwavium 



As for this game, I'm very flexible.  Probably set out among the rim worlds, with a crew just trying to keep flying.  I had thought most would be brownshirt sympathizers or not politically inclined, but that's obviously player choice.  From players, I'm looking for good role playing, and a willingness to help guide the story both with character backstory/in game choices and OOC input on the kinds of stuff everyone wants to do.

First adventure is tentatively titled "Little Ship Lost."  As it opens, we find the rightful (potentially, at least) owner of a ship drinking in some rim world saloon and ruminating about losing her to a rival some time ago.  The chance to get her back's come up, but the captain needs to find the folk her back who can pull it off and then keep her flyin'. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzE6yVXXi1o"](Captain's drinking song)[/ame]


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 30, 2009)

How many players are you looking to employ?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 30, 2009)

4-6 sounds about right.  

Since there are people on both sides in terms of system preference, I should say I'm probably leaning towards the Serenity RPG system at this point. As Thanee said, it seems to have a decent balance of ease and versatility. I'll post some details about it so the people who only have d20 can evaluate whether they want to give it a try.


----------



## Felix1459 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd be interested if you decided to go with a d20 ruleset but that's only because I don't have, or have access to the Serenity ruleset. But I'm throwing up the interested flag & letting it fly. If I was to make a character I'd go for a gunsliger who like Mal: anything that can go wrong...does when he gets involved.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 30, 2009)

I played in a game for a few months using the serenity rules as a sniper/tracker/ex soldier (Zoeyish), but the game died from lack of GM availability/imagination. The rules were a bit flimsy but I didn't have access to the books at the time. Adapting one game system to another set of rules just seems to drag a game into complications they don't need.

I'd be interested in taking a crack at a reader if your looking for concepts, but more of a diplomat than an idiot savant like River was. (Think more Mal, less braincase.)


----------



## Rhun (Dec 30, 2009)

If somebody with the Serenity rules is willing to throw together the crunch for my PC and you can post some generals of the dos and don'ts of the system, I'd be willing to give it a try.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 30, 2009)

*Serenity Rules Primer*

Basic Mechanic:  You succeed at something if [Ability die]+[Skill Die] >= [DC].

At character generation, you use a point-buy system to purchase the level of die you use for a particular attribute or skill.

You start with 48 Attribute points and then buy Assets (Things like Allure, Born Behind the Wheel, leadership, Linguist, etc) and Complications (Things don't go smooth, paralyzed, superstitious, deadly enemy, etc.).  Assets cost 2 or 4 points, depending on the level of benefit, and taking a Complication will get you 2 or 4 points depending on their severity.   You must purchase at least one Asset and one Complication, but may have up to 5 of each.

Then you purchase an ability die for each of six abilities:  Agility, Strength, Vitality, Alertness, Intelligence, and Willpower.  It costs 2 attribute points to buy a d2, 4 points for a d4, etc., up to 14 points for a d12+d2.

Initiative is derived from Agility + Alertness.  Life Points come from Vitality + Willpower.

Then purchase skills.  You get 68 skill points.  You can buy general skills up to the d6 level only:  2 points for d2, 4 for d4, and 6 for d6.     Then you can specialize in a skill, buying a d8 in the specialty for 2 points, a d10 for 4, d12 for 6, or d12+d2 for 8.    [Thus, you could buy Guns d6, Pistols d8, and Rifles d8 for a total of 10 points.]

You get 1500 credits to buy gear (unless you take an asset or complication that changes that total)

The games uses plot points as rewards for doing cool stuff.  You can spend them either prospectively on a roll to purchase extra dice (1 pt for a d2, 2 for a d4, etc), or to change the result of a roll retrospectively (1 point per point of change).  You start with six and can keep up to 12 on hand.


Combat summary from FireflyRPG.com.


Character Sheet also from FireflyRPG.

A fillable version of the same character sheet (with menus containing the official Assets and Complications, for example) is attached.

[More to come]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds pretty nifty thus far.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 30, 2009)

Character Sheet moved to Rogue's Gallery

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Dec 30, 2009)

Maerdwyn said:


> You must purchase at least one Asset and one Complication, but may have up to 4 of each.




Up to five, actually, at least by the book. 

The Assets and Complications will be the most difficult to choose without the book, so it's probably best if a list of all is posted and then one could go into further detail about those that are of interest.

Skills are very straightforward, really. A list of them should give anyone a good idea of what they are about.

Above I have posted a complete character sheet as an example (and as my character submission as well ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Thanee!  She looks great 

I'll fix the error in the rules post, and keep tweaking it with further info, trying stay on the right side of copyright infringement.


I'm going to take up to 6 players, giving the option to people in the order they've posted in this thread - if you are not longer interested (based on system choice or anything else), please let me know.

Those who have expressed interest:

1. Voda Vosa
2. Thondor
3. Thanee (Confirmed - Thanks!)
4. Rhun
5. Shayuri
6. Ethandrew
7. Felix1459
8. Vertexx69

(Relique du Madde - didn't look like you were espressing interest in this one, but let me know if I'm mistaken.  I'll be watching your spaghetti western )

I should also mention that for pace, I'm looking for about 2-3  posts per week, with accomodations for RL.  I'm finishing up law school this next semester, and have a relatively light courseload, so I should be in good shape in terms of reliability.  May have some issues in the summer.

We'll get started IC a few days after the characters get created so I can integrate your backgrounds into the campaign.

Couple notes on characters as you begin to think about them:


I'd like someone to play the captain (or at least the owner) of the party's future ship, and I would like to work a little more with that player on integrating the background into the campaign.  You guys can talk amongst yourselves to pick the captain.

For Vertexx69 and anyone contemplating the Reader asset, the character needs to take a related Complication at the same level (Taking a minor in Reader requires a minor complication).

The Companion asset is fine for the campaign.

If you have an idea for a new skill, asset or complication, just run it by me.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll bow out, the system doesn't thrill me, although the game itself seems pretty cool, I'll be happy to follow the story and leave my place for someone else.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the quick notice, Voda Vosa - sorry to lose you.

So for now we've got:

Confirmed:
1. Thanee

Pending Response:
2. Thondor
3. Rhun
4. Shayuri
5. Ethandrew
6. Felix1459

Alt:
7. Vertexx69


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 30, 2009)

Interesting. This system reminds me a lot of the Battlestar Galactica game system. Customized, of course, to suit the unique flavor of Firefly.

I'll need help determining which traits suit my character, but I'm still interested.

As for character concept...I have some ideas percolating. I've already got a tomboy pilot babe, so I should probably avoid that this time.  Perhaps a doctor/scientist, or engineer/gadgetphile...

Pondering.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 30, 2009)

AFAIK, it's pretty much the same system used in Battlestar Galactica - Same publisher:  Margaret Weis.  She published Serenity first, and then the Serenity system got tweaked and turned into the Cortex system, which is used for all her games (BSG, Supernatural, etc.)

I'll look for some easily available references for traits and such - but if you have ideas for what you want, I'll either find the existing trait to match it or we can create one.  The rules are pretty forgiving.


----------



## possum (Dec 30, 2009)

Ah, so you are using the Cortex system.  Excellent.  I'll see if I can throw something together.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 30, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Interesting. This system reminds me a lot of the Battlestar Galactica game system. Customized, of course, to suit the unique flavor of Firefly.




Yep, that is the same system, pretty much. BSG is a newer incarnation, Serenity was the first game using the Cortex System and BSG the second, IIRC. It has the newer Trait rules already, where they are available in dice steps instead of the minor/major variation.



> I'll need help determining which traits suit my character, but I'm still interested.




I'm sure we can work something out there. I'm certainly willing to help out. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Felix1459 (Dec 31, 2009)

I might regret it later but I'm going to bow out too. Sorry, not used to the system & no access to rules & RL limitations equals a negative ghostrider on my behalf. Anyway I will still enjoy readig the thread so make it interesting.  LOL.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear it Felix - Assuming things go well, I'll drop you a line again if a spot open in the future.

Vertex69, you've got a spot if you want it


----------



## Rhun (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm definitely interested in the game...just need to come up with a character idea.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 31, 2009)

Great -- Let me know if you would like any input, and I'll be happy to go over stuff with you!


Confirmed:
1. Thanee
2. Shayuri
3. Rhun

Pending Response:
4. Thondor
5. Ethandrew
6. Vertexx69


----------



## Rhun (Dec 31, 2009)

Would be it be possible to make a pilot/mercenary/gunslinger type under the Cortex system? You know, along the lines of a Jubal Early style bounty hunter, but obviously with ties to the crew, and not such a loner...


----------



## Thanee (Dec 31, 2009)

It's a very open system. So, yeah, you can make pretty much anything (that you can afford with the points, but you know quite a few skills and such).

You probably want some of the following Assets:

Born Behind the Wheel (gives a bonus when controlling one specified type of vehicle)
Fightin' Type (one extra non-combat action per round)
Friends in Low Places (pretty much what it says; contacts)
Intimidatin' Manner (also what it says; bonuses to intimidate)
Military Rank (for those who fought in the military, enlistened or officer; bonuses to discipline or influence)
Nose for Trouble (sixth sense kinda)
Sharp Sense (bonus to one perception for one sense)
Steady Calm (stay calm when others may not)
Talented (bonus to one skill specialisation)
Things go Smooth (one or two luck reroll(s) per "session")
Trustworthy Gut (bonus when relying on intuition)
Two-Fisted (can use both hands equally well; negates off-hand penalty; no extra actions or attacks, though)

There are more, but those seem fitting or generally useful.


All skills from the Serenity book are listed on the character sheet, that is linked somewhere above in Maerdwyn's post.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Thanee - was just starting to type something like that out


----------



## Rhun (Dec 31, 2009)

Sweet. I should have some time to go through stuff this weekend and try to figure something out. Thanks for the help, guys!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 31, 2009)

Okay, the idea I'm leaning towards is a little wiggy, and may or may not really be appropriate for the game style. In particular, the character may not have much to "do" on the ship, which could be a problem, or not, depending on where we focus action on.

In a nutshell, you could think of this character as being a sort of cross of Kaylee and Simon...that is a character who has a sort of intuitive/instinctive grasp of medicine and science. Someone who's smart, but largely self-educated via whatever references could be accessed and simple experience.

Got any suggestions for such an idea?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 31, 2009)

I'll make sure to provide good stuff to do, Shayuri, although at times it might not always be in the same spot as the martial artists 

These might be good assets:

Math Whiz (+2 dice step when in need of an immediate calculation)
Mechanical Empathy (Pay plot point(s) to get a read on or gain an affinity for a particular machine. We could make another version of this for science, too.  )
Highly Educated (but we could call it something else to account for self study, of you want)
Talented (+2 to a given skill)
Things go Smooth
Total Recall (+2 to any attempt to recall, or spend a plot point to recall verbatim any detail.)

A lot could be accomplished with skills, too.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 31, 2009)

*List of Assets and Complications*

Assets, with costs.  If it says 2/4, it can be taken in either minor or major form

Allure (2/4)
Athlete (2/4)
Born Bheind the Wheel (2/4)
Cortex Specter (2/4)
Fightin' Type (4)
Friends in High Places (2)
Friends in Low Places (2)
Good Name (2/4)
Healthy as a Horse (2/4)
Heavy Tolerance (2)
Highly Educated (2)
Intimidatin' Manner (2)
Leadership (2/4)
Lightnin' Reflexes (4)
Math Whiz (2)
Mean Left Hook (2)
Mechanical Empathy (2)
Military Rank (2)
Moneyed Individual (4)
Natural Linguist (2)
Nature Lover (2)
Nose for Trouble (2/4)
Reader (2/4) (Must take a related Complication at same level)
Registered Companion (2)
Religiosity (2/4)
Sharp Sense (2)
Steady Calm (2/4)
Sweet and Cheerful (2)
Talented (2/4)
Things go Smooth (2/4)
Total Recall (4)
[Tough as Nails] - skip this one.  It adds lifepoints, so you can just take extra Willpower of Vitality. instead]
Trustworthy Gut (2/4)
Two-Fisted (4)
Walking Timepiece (2)
Wears a badge (2/4)


Complications (Same deal, except you get either 2 or 4 addtional attribute points for taking one of these)

Allergy (2/4)
Amorous (2)
Amputee (2)
Bleeder (4)
Blind (4)
Branded (2/4)
Chip on the Shoulder (2/4)
Credo (2/4)
Combat Paralysis (2/4)
Coward (2)
Crude (2)
Dead Broke (2)
Deadly Element (2)
Deaf (4)
Dull Sense (4)
Easy Mark (4)
Ego Signature (2)
Filcher (2)
Forked Tongue (2)
Greedy (2)
Hero Worship (2)
Hooked (2/4)
Leaky Brainpan (2/4)
Lightweight (2)
Little Person (2)
Loyal (2)
Memorable (2)
Mute (4)
Non-Fightin' Type (2)
Overconfident (2)
Paralyzed (4)
Phobia (2)
Portly (2/4)
Prejudice (2)
Sadistic (4)
Scrawny (2)
Slow Learner (2)
Soft (2)
Stingy (2)
Straight Shooter (2)
Superstitious (2)
Things Don't Go Smooth (2/4)
Traumatic Flashes (2/4)
Twitchy (2)
Ugly as Sin (2/4)
Weak Stomach (2/4)


----------



## Thanee (Dec 31, 2009)

Maerdwyn said:


> [Tough as Nails] - skip this one.  It adds lifepoints, so you can just take extra Willpower of Vitality. instead]




You are right, that one's really bad, when you think about it... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 31, 2009)

Count me in. I'm not sure what concept I'm looking at playing, there are a few hybrid types going on out here that seems to encompass the whole spectrum of what we'd need, so really the playground is open for my choosing.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes I'm still interested, but was wondering what level we were starting at? Greenhorn, Veteran, Big Damn Heroes? My concept is turning into a silver tongued negotiator that also happens have the reader asset and friends in high places.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 1, 2010)

Sounds good, Vertexx - we'll be starting at the veteran level.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 1, 2010)

Just wonder what is going to constitute a session in the PbP environment? It is a small problem for game systems that award xp on "by session" basis instead of on a an adventure completed one. There are several features of this system that work a certain number of times "per session".


----------



## Thanee (Jan 1, 2010)

Some possibilities would be to put in milestones (i.e. completely arbitrary GM decision, but with some regularity), or make it refresh on a timed basis (i.e. every day).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 1, 2010)

My intention was to mark off my adventure notes by "sessions" - when you hit that point in the adventure, you trip the session reset.   

Since I'm new to the system myself, just leave me feedback in the OOC thread if the timing doesn't seems to be working in the IC thread, and I'll reevaluate.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 1, 2010)

I've collected all the rules info in the first post of this thread, and that's where I will continue to add stuff.

In particular, I've added information on purchasing gear and designing ships.  

The party's ship will be communally created. Although not all the characters will have ever set foot on the ship before the game starts, every player may have input in creating her. 

The aim is for her to have something for everyone, and to make her an additional unifying force for the party.  So, as you are thinking about your character, think also about (and discuss/inform me about) the features an ideal ship for that character would have.




Thondor, are you still interested?


----------



## Thanee (Jan 1, 2010)

Sounds good. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 1, 2010)

Rogues' Gallery is up


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 1, 2010)

Will we be able to buy assets with advancements points later in the game (up to the max of 5 total) and or improve our minor assets to major (if able)? I know we can buy off complications, so I think it would be cool if the other side was an option too.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 2, 2010)

It would be useful for me if we had a list of which player was angling for what sort of concept...not a detailed indication of what the character was, but rather a very general summary like:

Vertexx: Reader and social 'face.'

Etc.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 2, 2010)

The following have been mentioned so far, but obviously these aren't set in stone. As you say, Shayuri, it would be a good idea to keep everyone updated so there isn't too much that's either duplicated or missed.

Vertexx:  reader and social "face" 
Thanee:  Streetwise martial artist
Shayuri:  Self-Educated scientist/medic
Ethandrew: Still thinking
Rhun:  Pilot/Mercenary/gunslinger


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 2, 2010)

Let me think about the idea of purchasing assets as part of advancement, Vertexx.  At best it would need case by case approval, as with buying off complications, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 2, 2010)

Vertexx69 said:


> Will we be able to buy assets with advancements points later in the game (up to the max of 5 total) and or improve our minor assets to major (if able)? I know we can buy off complications, so I think it would be cool if the other side was an option too.




In the Cortex System RPG book, that is definitely possible (cost is equal to removing complications).

In the Serenity RPG book, there is no mentioning of it, but I don't see why not, as long as it makes sense (many Assets won't be available simply because they are something you are born with; but there are quite a few that certainly can be explained that way to be acquired later).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 3, 2010)

Yup, having had a chance to look at the rules some more this weekend, looks like there shouldn't be any problem with that.  The big caveat is the "makes sense" restriction - so long as the addition of an asset or removal of a complication can be explained in story terms, I'll be happy with it.


How are characters coming along- anything I can help with?

Any thoughts on the ship?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 4, 2010)

The only one I really wanted a bit down the road is "fightin' type". I don't see how it would be hard to learn to be more effective in combat after a few dust ups.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2010)

Still looking for an angle on a character I can sink my teeth into...


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 4, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Here's a rough version of "Pretty Boy" Durante. [sblock=Jimme]Mr. “Pretty Boy” Jimme (Hi me) Durante - Veteran Negotiator[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Age: 24[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Height: 6’0”[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Weight: 140lbs.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Hair: Black[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Eyes: Almond[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Skin: Pale with a perfect complexion[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Stats:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Agi – d12 + d2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Str – d4[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Vit – d6[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Alr – d12 + d2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Int – d8[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wil – d6[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Initiative: 2d12 +d4[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Life: 12[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Assets: -12[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Things Go Smooth - Major[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Reader - Major[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Allure - Minor[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Talented (Dodge) – Minor[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Complications: +16[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Allergy (Penicillin) – Major[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Credo (Leave no man behind) – Major[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Sadistic – Major[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Deadly Enemy – Minor[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Greedy – Minor[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Skills:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Athletics d6[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]- Dodge d12 +d2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Discipline d6[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Guns d6[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Energy Weapons d12 + d2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Influence d6[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Negotiation d12 + d2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Linguistics d6[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Perception d6[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Nonverbal Communication d12 + d2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Equipment:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Plate Vest[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Laser Pistol[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Thin daggers X4[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Nice suits X3[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Appearance:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Jimme is a tall and impossibly thin Japanese guy. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]People would think him anything other than dangerous [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]to look at his angelic face. He almost always wears a [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]fitted suit with a skinny tie. His plate vest isn’t visible underneath as [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]it is formed to feel like a torso on the outside. It conceals the holster[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]for his laser pistol on the inside. And since both are made of carbon fiber,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]neither one shows up on metal detectors or gun scans. He carries a key [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]that fits most cuffs and a small fiber blade in the back of his belt as well.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]In an inside pocket he carries a set of 3 antitoxin pens in a cigar holder[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]for his allergies, but hidden within each of these fully functioning medical [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]devices is a long thin carbon blade like a stiletto.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Background:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Also coming out of the Alliance labs during the havoc that Simon caused [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]when he broke out River, Jimme didn’t suffer from an altered perception matrix[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]like that other prodigy. Instead he developed a rather nasty way of looking at what[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]was really there. Taking pleasure in the pain of others, makes his serenely beautiful [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]face a true mask hiding a very disturbing fascination.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]He supposedly had connections to the Syndicate for a while after that, but has [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]now struck out on his own. Hey are of course very interested in getting their [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]“Pretty boy” back as he they greatly desire his intuitive talents. Until then [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]they don’t mind getting in his way while biding their time to press him back [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]into the service of the company.[/sblock][/FONT]


----------



## Thanee (Jan 4, 2010)

AFAIK Willpower is used for Influence mostly. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Vertexx, 

Looks good, but need to hear a little about how the sadistic trait is going to play out as part of a crew - the book generally reserves the trait for bad guys, for example.  I could see it working for a PC, but I'd like to hear what you have in mind, considering the benefit you get for a major trait that is entirely a matter of role playing, rather than of mechanics.

Smaller issue, perhaps a nonexistent one - if you take a major allergy to penicillin, expect illness to show up in the game more than I might otherwise have intended.  

More Willpower might indeed be a good idea for influence checks


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 5, 2010)

As a syndicate "negotiator" sometimes the questions needed to get asked in a bit more creative manner. Having someone along that not only isn't afraid to walk the creative side of that line, but revels in it can be quite useful. Being sadistic doesn't need to be completely overt like throwing ones head back and laughing maniacally (most sadists today don't show in public at all), as I was thinking of it as more of a stoic acceptance of horrific violence, if even a fascination. It wasn't the violence that made the kid leave the "family" but his share of the take.

I could have sworn there was a chart somewhere that showed which attribute went with which skills, but I don't seem to have it in my book.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 5, 2010)

I can see that as a character aspect in general; I guess I would need to figure out how to make it enough of an in-game hindrance to you to justify the 4 attribute points it would get the character.  The uncontrollable nature of the book's interpretation of the complication ("Never miss an opportunity to torture and maim those under your power"), seems key to it's point value.  

Related issue - if it is going to be a major part of the character, will he and Thanee's character (who has an "Always protect the weak" major credo) get along enough to share a ship long term?   I guess there is potential for role playing the conflict if both players want to go there.

(Thanee, what are your thoughts on that point?)


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 5, 2010)

Below is a -very rough- workup of what I'm looking at. I'm seeing this character as a very offbeat, eccentric sort of intellectual almost in a sort of Dr. Who vein. Main job on board would be keeping the ship running, with secondary skill in medicine and sciences. 

I could use input/help on selecting skill specialties for the engineering skills, as well as some idea of what these traits I've picked do...and possibly some alternative ideas that suit the concept.

The name's just a placeholder. 

Thoughts?

Name: Vortex Henderson
Job: 

Agility 1d6 (6)
Strength 1d4 (4)
Vitality 1d6 (6)
Intelligence 1d12 (12)
Alertness 1d12 (12)
Willpower 1d8 (8)

Initiatitive: 1d6+1d12
Life Points: 14

Skills: 62/68
Athletics d6
- Dodge d8
Influence d4
Knowledge
Linguist d6
Mech Engineering d6
Medical Expertise d6
Perception d6
Pilot d4
Planet Vehicles d4
Science Expertise d6
Tech Engineering d6
Guns d6

Traits:
Math Whiz (2)
Mechanical Empathy (2)
Steady Calm (2)
Total Recall (4)

Lightweight or Scrawny (-2)
Memorable (-2)
Credo: Help the weak (-4)
Loyal (-2)

Gear:
1500 credits


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 5, 2010)

Cool  

I followed each skill with the book's suggested specialties - these are only examples, though; you can come up with your own too.

Skills: 62/68
Athletics d6  (Climbing, contortion, dodge, juggling, jumping, gymnastics, a team sport, riding, weight lifting, etc.)
- Dodge d8

Influence d4 (administration, barter, bureaucracy, conversation, counseling, interrogation, intimidation, leadership, marketing, politics, seduction, streetwise)

Knowledge (appraisal, cultures, history, law, literature, etc.)

Linguist d6 (a specialization counts for one language)

Mech Engineering d6 (create mechanical devices, machinery maintenance, mechanical repairs, security systems, plumbing)

Medical Expertise d6 (general practice or any real world specialty)

Perception d6 (deduction, empathy, gambling, hearing, intuition, investigation, read lips, search, sight, smell, tactics, tast, tracking)

Pilot d4 (Specific types of craft [gliders, short range shuttles, gunships, etc], aerial navigation, astrogation, astronomy, astrophysics, space survival)

Planet Vehicles d4 (Anything from cars to canoes to hovercraft to nuclear subs; ground vehicle repair; aquatic navigation

Science Expertise d6 (earth science, historical science, forensics, life science, mathematical science)

Tech Engineering d6 (Communication systems, computer programming, hacking, create/alter technical devices, demolitions, electronics, technical repair, technical security systems.

Guns d6 (assualt rifles, energy weapons, grenade launchers, gunsmithing, machine guns, pistols, rifles, shotguns.)


Traits:
Math Whiz (2) (solve most math problems automatically, +2 step for rolls involving accounting, engineering, or navigation, or wherever math is required.)
Mechanical Empathy (2) (May spend plot points to intuit what's wrong with a machine and gain a bonus to fix it)
Steady Calm (2) (+2 bonus to avoid surprise or being shaken or disturbed)
Total Recall (4) (+2 to to any roll where memory is useful, or spend plot points to recall something verbatim)

Lightweight (delicate constitution, -2 to avoid affects of substances or disease) or Scrawny (-2) (-2 to strength checks involving athletics and to influence checks involving physical appearance)

Memorable (-2) (Others gain a bonus when trying to notice or recall you)
Credo: Help the weak (-4) (Mental compulsion strong enough to put yourself in danger  in order to follow through on it)
Loyal (-2) (pick a group that can count on your loyalty, and you will do anything short of sacrificing your own life to come through for them)

Couple other possibilities to consider:

Depending on how eccentric you are thinking, a minor complication in leaky brainpan (occasional delusions, odd outbursts, etc)

Ego signature (minor): a personal and identifiable touch you leave on all your work


----------



## Thanee (Jan 5, 2010)

Maerdwyn said:


> Related issue - if it is going to be a major part of the character, will he and Thanee's character (who has an "Always protect the weak" major credo) get along enough to share a ship long term?




Well, torture would obviously not be tolerated at all. So it better wouldn't come to my attention. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thondor (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm still interested. 

I'll put together some ideas this evening. Traveling between cities has been eating up my time over the holidays.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think I'm going to withdraw from this one, as I'm not really in the mood to play a face anymore. Good luck with the game though, firefly rocks


----------



## Thanee (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry to see you go, Vertexx69 (I hope my last post has nothing to do with your decision; don't really think so, though ).

And good to see Thondor moving again. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Vertexx, and sorry to have turned you off the game.   

Good luck with your next one, and if you want to come back in here, let me know.

Thondor, glad to hear it


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Maerdwyn it has been a while.

If you are still taking entries:

Ship's Engineer


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 5, 2010)

Tailspinner!  Has been a long time -  good to see you, and love to have you on board.

Shayuri's handling the engineering responsibilities, but it looks like the crew could use a  captain type and a face(wo)man, among any number of other possibilities


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 5, 2010)

A captain/face would be a good combo!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 5, 2010)

Maerdwyn said:


> Tailspinner!  Has been a long time -  good to see you, and love to have you on board.
> 
> Shayuri's handling the engineering responsibilities, but it looks like the crew could use a  captain type and a face(wo)man, among any number of other possibilities




OK! Captain it is. I'll look over the rules that you have posted and come up with a rough cut.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 5, 2010)

Aw man, I found this thread too late! But put me down as an alternate since it seems a number of interested parties have already dropped. I may have a second alternate (Queenie) who would be interested as well Maerdwyn.


----------



## Thondor (Jan 6, 2010)

Alright, I'm stealing the pilot spot . . . and throwing in a bit of a criminal element.



*ATTRIBUTES*

*Strength* d4
*Agility* d10
*Vitality* d6

*Alertness* d12
*Intelligence* d10
*Willpower* d8

*Initiative* d10+d12
*Endurance* d16+d8
*Resistance* d2+d2 (lightweight or d6+d6)

*Life Points* 14
*Plot Points* 6
*Adv. Points* 0


*SKILLS*

*Athletics* d6

*Covert* d6
- Forgery d8
- Stealth d8
- Open locks d8

*Guns *d6

*Influence* d6

*Perception* d6
- Gambling d10
- Search d8

*Performance* d4 

*Pilot* d6
- Astrogation d10
- Space Survial d8
Flying- agility +2 step bonus
Navigation - Int +2 step bonus

*Planetary Vehicles *d4

*Technical Engineering* d6
Int +2 step bonus 

*TRAITS*

*Overconfident* (Minor Complication)
*Lightweight* (Minor Complication)
*Hooked* - tobacco (Minor Complication)
*Deadly Enemy* (Minor Complication)

*Born Behind the Wheel* (Minor Asset)
*Cortex Spectre* (Minor Asset)
*Friends in Low Places* (Minor Asset)
*Math Whiz* (Minor Asset) 

*GEAR*
Utility knife
electronics toolkit
multiband
fedband scanner
disguise kit
eavesdropes
lockpicks+electronic lockpicks
laserlight mist
extra vacuum suit
2 rolls patch tape
*Combat gear*
pistol
ballistic mesh?
- I may have overspent here, let me know

Thanks for the formating Thanee, stole it from your rogues gallery entry
Flavour text coming soon!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks good, Thondor 

You may want to take some of the points you have in Astrogation and put some dice into either a specific class of ships (you could reserve it until we figure out what you will be flying), or in something like tactical maneuvers, just in case any fancy close-quarters flying becomes necessary.   

Doesn't look like you over spent - I'' chack it out more closely when I get a chance later


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 6, 2010)

Fenris, you're on the list as an alt - thanks!


----------



## Thanee (Jan 6, 2010)

I also need to figure out something to do with my cash. Probably will add some fancy items, like one of those chameleon suits. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 6, 2010)

OK! Can I get some explanation on the following (if there is 2/4 please explain the difference in the two):

ASSETS:
Healthy as a Horse (2/4)
Heavy Tolerance (2)
Leadership (2/4)
Trustworthy Gut (2/4)

COMPLICATIONS:
Dead Broke (2)
Loyal (2)
Phobia (2)
Prejudice (2)
Stingy (2)
Straight Shooter (2)
Superstitious (2)
Things Don't Go Smooth (2/4)


----------



## Thondor (Jan 6, 2010)

Maerdwyn said:


> Looks good, Thondor
> 
> You may want to take some of the points you have in Astrogation and put some dice into either a specific class of ships (you could reserve it until we figure out what you will be flying), or in something like tactical maneuvers, just in case any fancy close-quarters flying becomes necessary.
> 
> Doesn't look like you over spent - I'' chack it out more closely when I get a chance later




For the fancy manuevers bit, I think my born behind the wheel puts me in pretty good shape (I'd be rolling 1d12+1d2+1d6). 
As for a particular type of craft . . . probably one of the first things I'll spend advancement points on.

As for type of ship, I think some kind of retro-fitted former troop transport would be cool (Mid-bulk). I like the fast throttle, fuel efficient and seen better days traits. Course everyone should chime in on this part . Perhaps especially the captain and mechanic type.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry Thondor, missed the born behind the wheel thing   Looks good.

Tailspinner,

2/4 means you can take the asset for either 2 or 4 attribute points (or gain 2 or 4 points in the case of a complication), and you get the trait in a minor or major form.

ASSETS:
Healthy as a Horse (2/4) - (minor:  +2 step to rolls involving illness, general fast recovery, etc. Major:  plot points spent on this stuff count double)

Heavy Tolerance (2) (bonus to resisting effect of intoxicants and poison)
Leadership (2/4) (Minor: each session, you can designate a goal, and anyone trying to achieve it can take one +2 bonus on a roll to do it. Major:  you can spend your plot points to improve other characters' actions so long as they are owrking towards your goal.)

Trustworthy Gut (2/4) (Minor:  +2 two to mental rolls when relying on intuition.  Major:  spend a plot point to ask the GM a yes or know question, like "Do I get the feeling he's teling me the truth?"  Spend n+1 additional plot points to follow up with each addtional question (2 for the first follow up, 3 more for the third, etc.)

COMPLICATIONS:
Dead Broke (2):  1/2 normal starting credits, and must immediately give up half of all income

Loyal (2):  Pick a group that can count on you, and you will help and protect them even to your own detriment

Phobia (2):  You are scared of something that is either uncommon, and you have an extrme reaction, or common, and you have a less severe reaction.
Prejudice (2) Pick a group, and you have a negative reaction to them or might even go out of your way to insult them. -2 to influence based checks involving them

Stingy (2):  You simply don't part with cash unless you have to.
Straight Shooter (2):  You generally won't lie, even to save others' feelings or when it would be smart, and even if you do lie, you get a penalty to influencebased actions.

Superstitious (2) You are gripped by enough superstitious beliefs that they affect your normal daily life.  If you interpret something as a bad omen, you get -2 to certain rolls for a time, and when you get a good omen, you get +2 certain rolls.

Things Don't Go Smooth (2/4) Minor:  GM can make you reroll once per session, forcingyou to take the lower result.  Major:  GM can for 2 rerolls


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 6, 2010)

One more (what do the two levels offer):

Asset:
Talented (2/4)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 6, 2010)

Talented:
2:  +2 step bonus to any roll involving the skill
4:  advancement in the skill (to the next higher die) cost 2 points less at each level.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd like to think about getting the IC thread going relatively soon, at least for the characters who are ready (If you aren't yet ready with a character, no worries - things won't _really_ get underway until everyone is set.  For those who are ready, maybe this weekend or sometime next week for IC posts?) to start explaining how the crew came together.  

If anyone has ideas about that - i.e. how their character met another, let me know, and I'll work with them.  Same with secrets or NPCs from the character's past. Otherwise I'll happily do my best. 

Since I'm still planning things out, if there are any specific requests for the campaign - types of adventures, themes you want to hit,  let me know that too.

Thanks


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey Maerdwyn, if it is cool, I'd like to swap places with Fenris. Give him my spot, and stick myself on the alt list? I've just had a bunch of stuff come up, and haven't been able to put together a PC.

With that said, it sounds like an awesome game, and if somebody bows out at a later time, I'd love to take a crack at it.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 8, 2010)

That's fine, Rhun - hope things settle down.  I also don't mind bringing you in a little later.  Either way  - delayed entry or move to the alt list is cool with me.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 8, 2010)

Maerdwyn said:


> I'd like to think about getting the IC thread going relatively soon, at least for the characters who are ready (If you aren't yet ready with a character, no worries - things won't _really_ get underway until everyone is set.  For those who are ready, maybe this weekend or sometime next week for IC posts?) to start explaining how the crew came together.




Sounds good. 

Will look through the gear lists and go shopping a bit tomorrow or so, which is the only thing left for my sheet to be completely finished.



> If anyone has ideas about that - i.e. how their character met another, let me know, and I'll work with them.  Same with secrets or NPCs from the character's past. Otherwise I'll happily do my best.




For my character I think two scenarios would make sense... either she simply wanted to get away from a planet she happened to be on (maybe ran into trouble there and wanted to avoid further incidents) and therefore was looking for a passage on a ship, and then ended up staying with the crew (kinda like the shepherd in Firefly). Or she might have helped the captain (or other crewmember) out of a situation herself (if he is the Mal type who always ends up in those ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2010)

Maerdwyn said:


> That's fine, Rhun - hope things settle down.  I also don't mind bringing you in a little later.  Either way  - delayed entry or move to the alt list is cool with me.




Thanks, I appreciate the flexibility.  I'll make sure I follow the game when it starts so I know what is going on and can join a bit late if needed.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 8, 2010)

Heya. Sorry I've been quiet. I've kind of lost the feel for the character...been trying to find it again.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 8, 2010)

No problem Shayuri  - would jumping in to play him help (finishing crunch as you get to know him in one of the opening scenes), or do you just need a little more time?

Ethandrew, do you need anything?


----------



## Thondor (Jan 9, 2010)

revised gear

*General:* multiband, extra vacuum suit, 2 rolls patch tape, Utility knife

*Tech:* electronics toolkit, fedband scanner, com-pack shortrange, micro-transmiter, Holo-image development suite, databook,

*Covert:* eavesdropes, lockpicks+electronic lockpicks, laserlight mist, disguise kit

*Combat gear*
Ballistic Mesh 1W(converts bullets to stun), torso-arms-legs, no penalty
Pistol d6W, 100ft, 3(8)
Derringer d4W, 30ft, 1(2), 

Credits: 892.8
saving this for possible joint and ship supplies/gear.


----------



## Thondor (Jan 9, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Below is a -very rough- workup of what I'm looking at. I'm seeing this character as a very offbeat, eccentric sort of intellectual almost in a sort of Dr. Who vein. Main job on board would be keeping the ship running, with secondary skill in medicine and sciences.
> 
> I could use input/help on selecting skill specialties for the engineering skills, as well as some idea of what these traits I've picked do...and possibly some alternative ideas that suit the concept.
> 
> ...




My Character has decent tech engineering, so you could drop that. You should specialize in some areas that you want to be extra good at. A d8 specialty cost 2 points, d10 4, etc. Course you need the d6 first.

Note in skills you don't have a rating for knowledge . You may want to go 
Medical Expertise d6
- Surgery d8
- maybe toxicology d8
-or forensics d8

Mech Engineering d6
- machinary maintenance d8
- mechanical repair d8

(your skills should all add up to 68)

The Loyal trait means you have to pick someone usually another PC to be loyal to . . . 
Note that mechanical empathy lets you spend plot points to know what the problem is and to gain +2 dice step (size d10 instand of d6 for example). good trait to keep on having.


As for some gear I'd recommend some of the following (cost in credits listed afterwards)
doctor's bag (MedAcad) 210
Operating theatre Modular 300 *
Medical Supplies, Emergency 110
CAD Board 27.2
Cutting Torch 4
scrapware 5
Mechanic's Tool set 284
Professional Data library 92
Pistol 18
Vaccuum suit 67 (there usually are sets with the ship but your own can be a good idea)
patch tape – in the vac suit pocket – 2
*Its possible the ship will have one of these. If not the crew members may wish to split it, I'd pitch in.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 9, 2010)

I will just leave my sheet as it is (no further equipment for now; I can still buy stuff later, if there is a need, I suppose). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 9, 2010)

Blargh...my concept sort of got shredded to pieces. I think I need to reboot.

lol...sorry everyone. If you're all ready to play, maybe I can join in later?

Somehow I've lost track of what I really want to play in this setting.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 10, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Hey Maerdwyn, if it is cool, I'd like to swap places with Fenris. Give him my spot, and stick myself on the alt list? I've just had a bunch of stuff come up, and haven't been able to put together a PC.
> 
> With that said, it sounds like an awesome game, and if somebody bows out at a later time, I'd love to take a crack at it.





So Maerdwyn,
You want to wait on Rhun or should I jump in a make a character?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 10, 2010)

Shayuri, sorry to hear that- It looks like we're not all near ready  to play though.  I plan to run separate scenes introducing individual or pairs of characters, so if your character is one of the later ones to come in, it's really no problem. 



Fenris,
That said, Why don't you go ahead an make a character;  if we end up with seven at some point in the future, I'll do something like run two scenes at once with the crew split appropriately     What kind of character are you thinking about?


----------



## Fenris (Jan 10, 2010)

Maerdwyn said:


> Fenris,
> That said, Why don't you go ahead an make a character;  if we end up with seven at some point in the future, I'll do something like run two scenes at once with the crew split appropriately     What kind of character are you thinking about?




I was looking at Rhun's role of a gunslinger, sans the pilot. Just the muscle for the ship (aside from our very capable martial artist of course). But focused on guns. The Yang to Tatjana's Yin.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Thanee,
I was using your character sheet as a template, and you stats looked good for my character as well, but adding them up it came to 50. Was there a trait that boosted that or something else I missed that I ought to be looking at for my character?

Edit: I think I have it it is from the Asset/Complications right?


----------



## Thondor (Jan 10, 2010)

Fenris said:


> Hey Thanee,
> I was using your character sheet as a template, and you stats looked good for my character as well, but adding them up it came to 50. Was there a trait that boosted that or something else I missed that I ought to be looking at for my character?
> 
> Edit: I think I have it it is from the Asset/Complications right?




Yeah that's right. My character is the same. Assets are 'bought' using attribute points, and complications 'add' to your attribute points. So if you have more points in complications then assets you get extra attribute points.

Shayuri - I hope I didn't have anything to do with you loosing the character. I was trying to help .

edit- I'm not sure if this means the mechanic position is opening up? But for those still contemplating characters I always thought that the 'tough mechanic' type character would be cool, possibly with heavy weapons and lobbying grenades and some war (engineer) experience.
Also, I suppose my character could pull things off as a middling captain. But I'm not exactly clamouring for the position.


----------



## Thondor (Jan 10, 2010)

*Background stuff*
I'll sum it all up in the rogues gallery soon.

If anyone is a child of the Black, it's Aaron Craig. Born and raised aboard ship till the age of fourteen, when it was commandeered by the alliance during the hostilities leading up to the war and 'lost'. His father has been a shell of a man ever since, remaining planet side and favouring strong drink a little to fondly.


Aaron quickly fell in with the shadier elements of society out on the Rim and has been relatively successful. A distant cousin helped him get into a pilot school based in Santo, where he also picked up his technical and computer knowledge, as well as a penchant for gambling. The fact that he went to the school is one of the few things that can be found on the Cortex about Aaron.


A small gambling debt and a venture made to pay it off gone bad (wherein the ship crashed and was virtually ruined) has earn Aaron an enemy holding a deep grudge. He's short and dark haired, and while a fair shot with a pistol is pretty useless in a fight without one. So far his “friends” and guile have kept him from attracting further unwanted attention.


A few friends refer to him as Slick Craig, or just Slick. He prefers chewing tabacco,with the cigars a cheap second. He saves his uncle's pipe for special occasions.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 10, 2010)

Fenris said:


> ...but adding them up it came to 50. Was there a trait that boosted that or something else I missed that I ought to be looking at for my character?
> 
> Edit: I think I have it it is from the Asset/Complications right?




Yep.

48 = Sum of +Attributes, +Assets and -Complications.

Though, one shouldn't stray too far from the 48 for Attributes. 50 and 52 maybe are fine, anything more is pushing it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 10, 2010)

At the present time, I shouldn't be thought of as having a claim on any particular role or shipboard position.

So yeah. Engineer's up for grabs.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok first draft of the nuts and bolts of my character. Those of you more familiar with the system, if you would be so kind as to look him over.

ATTRIBUTES
________________________________________
Agility d12
Strength d10
Vitality d10

Alertness d10
Intelligence d4
Willpower d6

Initiative d12+d2+d10

Life Points 16
Plot Points 6
Adv. Points 0


SKILLS (68)
________________________________________
Athletics d6
- Dodge d10

Covert d6
- Stealth d8

Discipline d6

Guns d6
-Assault Weapons d8
-Pistols d10
-Rifles d10

Influence d4
- Streetwise d6

Perception d6
-Gambling d8

Planet vehicles d4

Survival d4

Unarmed Combat d6
-Brawl d8

TRAITS
________________________________________
Lightning Reflexes (Major Asset)
Fightin' Type (Major Asset)

Branded (Minor Complication)
Amorous (Minor Complication)
Slow Learner: Mechanical Engineering (Minor Complication)
Slow Learner: Technical Engineering (Minor Complication)
Chip on the Shoulder (Major Complication)


----------



## Thanee (Jan 10, 2010)

Initiative should be a d4 instead of the d2 (+2 step bonus).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thondor (Jan 10, 2010)

Fenris said:


> Ok first draft of the nuts and bolts of my character. Those of you more familiar with the system, if you would be so kind as to look him over.




My eye immediately caught on your Influence skill. You have to have a d6 before you can specialize (or rather before you have to). I quickly added up your skills thinking it may have been a typo and got 70, you should double check that.

That is quite a few complications . . . if its your first time playing the system . . .

Without more character concept info its hard to comment much. We do seem to be getting a fair bit of duplications between the three of us . . . I would note that the streetwise specialty falls under both Covert and Influence skills so you might be able to reduce things there.

For fighting type skills that you overlooked . . . I could be useful to have someone on the team with the Heavy weapons skill (turrets, rockets, ship-mounted weapons (wich are rare)). Also the Ranged weapon skill is missing (throw a beer bottle, knife, grenade, bow and such). Not sure how these would fit in with your concept. I imagine you deliberately avoided the melee weapon category.


----------



## Thondor (Jan 11, 2010)

So what's the plan re: ship?

And anyone want to establish previous friendships/relations?


----------



## Thanee (Jan 11, 2010)

We could (as is; or with modifications) take one of the pre-generated ships from the book(s).

The Serenity RPG book has one or two (the Aces & Eights, IIRC, and maybe another), I think, and at least one of the others as well; not sure which it was, but I think Sixshooters & Spaceships (that one definitely has a number of ships listed, but the ones I mean are specifically meant to start a campaign with... those also have a complete crew listed). Will take a look later, when I'm at home.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as Shayuri, I want to play in this game, but nothing is coming to my mind as to "what I want to play." Do we have a breakdown of who's playing what?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 11, 2010)

*Starting Locale*

In case it helps with getting a feel for characters, etc., this is where you will be starting off. 


Liann Xin, fourth moon of Greenleaf, which is the fourth planet orbiting Red Sun. Population, ~30,000 permanent, with another ~25,000 at any given time.  60% of populaiton lives in the largest city Concord.







Liann Xin is, pendin’ on who’s doin’ the talkin’, either a testament to the Alliance’s breakthroughs in terraforming technology, or to its gorram pigheadedness.  Some even might see it for what it is: a tiny hunk of rock wobbling ‘round Greenleaf that never had no business being home to any folk in their right mind, either before or after the Alliance got there.   

Until about twenty years ago, more or less, the _Ar He _Tong had been using its caves to store plants and fungi from the Greenleaf jungles – cold near-vacuum made it perfect for preserving and processing the stuff for the drug trade – but that ain’t the same thing as being a nice place t’live.  Still, when the Alliance starts its war on drugs on Greenleaf, someone gets the bright idea that the Liann Xin side of things needs shuttin’ down too, and that the best way to do that is occupy the place.  Never mind that this moon don’t have enough mass to hold an atmo nat’rally, or that the ice caps taken together couldn’t make a decent glass of lemonade – _Lian Meng xing shu Lian Meng xing_. ("The Alliance will do that which the Alliance will do.")

The _Ar He _got driven off pretty quick; the whole point of using the place was nobody cared about it.  Why fight the purple bellies when there were a hundred places like that across the 'Verse that would work just as good?  They took off so fast that some their caves is probly still packed with narcotic goodness they couldn't manage to get off world.  Might be a good score if someone knew where to look (and don't mind taking the chance the Tong would find out later).  

Anyway, after the Tong scarpered, the moved terraforming equipment in wholesale, and set a pack of scientists and engineers on the problem of making the dirtball "habitable." They planted oxygen-producing trees near the cities, and spread nitrogen-producing bacteria across the rest of planet, and got a weak atmo - then used convection fields to keep the oxygen concentrated round the cites (Remember your suits if you go out to the badlands).  Water was a bigger problem than the air, even. They took ten years to ferry it from Greenleaf to fill some small lakes on the light side of the moon.  'Course, there weren't water enough for the whole rock, so they needs a way to constrain the weather system they built so it only watered crops and not bare ground.  They're still workin' on that.  

Oh, they got the weather goin' and everythin, but those convection fields that keep the oh-two in place make the wind pretty onary.  Them that live up there basically got a choice 'tween blazing red sun and a hurricane (which seem to blow up with vary strength every few weeks).  Still ain't found the middle ground, and the colonists got pretty gorram _ao nao_. 

Officially, of course, Liann Xin was successfully terraformed, and the Alliance has set to keeping up appearances.  Weather is still a problem for people, but 'stead of counting on the eggeads to fix the weather, Alliance bought up tons and tons of titanium to reinforce contruction on Liann Xin against the winds.  (Someone must be making a fortune on that boondoggle.  This is still 'bout the best place around Red Sun to sell a junker for scrap).  Most got off the gorram rock; those that stayed were either too poor to pull up stakes, true believers, or scientists paid enough they was willing to work on the problem. 

The Alliance stuck to it, though.  'Stead of giving up on the place, they kept trying to make it more appealing.  Most outward successful step they took was to move the old Concord Bazaar moonside - folk go where the coin is, even if they gotta brave a hurricance to do it.  So, Concord's where most of the action on Liann Xin is these days (and where you find yerself now). 

There are are some local farmers and laborers in the city, and your regular traffic of merchants and customers, crew and guards, whores and politicians (mostly low-level rabble rousers, lookin to make a name).  The locals are a generally low key lot, and the offworlders are like offworlders anywhere else, except may be a little more weather beaten. 

About the only thing hardy enough to survive Liann Xin's climate is millet.  No livestock to speak of, except for a few horses and dogs, and so unless yer happy being a bored vegetarian, you 'll burn through coin on imported food real fast in Concord. Other stuff is reasonably priced, and there 's a decent enough selsection of good available.  Getting a ship through official channels here is tough, because of the government's voracious appetite for metals and equipment to be put towards the terraforming effort.  There are a great number of beaten down ships at the scrap yard, though, and you could always sign on with one of the merchant crews if you aren't already signed up.

Alliance law is in play in Concord (and in the other tiny settlements on Liann Xin), but the prefects (mosta them, that is) got a kind of resigned, "Aw, _ba shiu_"("F it") air about them so long as the trouble isn't too big.  Away from the richer markets, you can wear iron, so long as you don't go waving it about too much, and don't send someone up the hill for what shoulda' just been a good bar fight.  Nearer the stores, well, that depends on who's set up shop and who's mindin' it for 'em.  

Notable places in Concord include:

_Tai Po _Market, the higher end section of the bazaar 
_Wan Chai_, the lower end section of the bazaar
Second Life, the moon's largest scrap yard
The Foundry, a metal works and mining company
Companion Guild Hall, located in _Tai Po_.
ITT, the Alliance Institute for Terraforming Technologies; lots of (mostly dead end) jobs available for science-types here
Ihilani Gardens, an upscale hotel and bar/lounge, popular with moneyed off-worlders.
McGlynn's, an Alliance watering hole
_Qin Tan Hua_, a mahjohng den
The Prefecture, the seat of local government and law enforcement
Millet farms, located around the outskirts of the city.
Arvid Sea, the largest body of water on Liann Xin - Concord is on it's western shore.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 11, 2010)

Ethandrew, glad to hear you are still up for it.    Here are the characters that have been made/proposed so far (please correct me if I mischaracterize anything, folks):

Thanee will be running Tatjana, a streetwise martial artist who protects the weak.

Fenris will be running a gunslinger with gambling issues and a chip on his shoulder

Thondor will run Aaron "Slick" Craig, a pilot with a shady background and some tech engineering skills

Tailspinner has expressed interest in running the captain - need any additional help Tailspinner?

Shayuri and Ethandrew are still considering character concepts

Rhun may come in a little later.


The crew could use someone with the following skills, but you don't necessarily need to base  a character concept on them:

mechanical engineering
Negotiation/persuasion/barter, etc,
Medicine
Various knowledges
Etc.

But, I will find a way to feature any skills you want to take and want to make important to your character.

Let me know if I can do anything to help you along.
Medicine


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 11, 2010)

Wasn't Thondor doing an engineer?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry - he currently does have tech engineering at 1d6+2steps, but no mechanical engineering.  I'll update the above post.  Thanks


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is my first cut at a character:

*ATTRIBUTES*

*Agility* d6
*Strength* d6
*Vitality* d8

*Alertness* d8
*Intelligence* d6
*Willpower* d12+d2

*Initiative* d6+d8
*Endurance* 
*Resistance* d8+d8

*Life Points* 22
*Plot Points* 6
*Adv. Points* 0


*SKILLS*

*Influence* d6
-Administration: d8
-Barter: d12
-Conversation: d8
-Leadership: d12+d2
-Persuation: d12
-Streetwise: d8

*Discipline* d6
-Mental Resistance d8
-Morale d8

*Perception* d6
-Hearing d10
-Search d8
-Sight d10

*Guns* d6
-Pistols d10


*TRAITS*

*Healthy as a Horse* (Minor Asset)
*Heavy Tolerance* (Minor Asset)
*Leadership* (Major Asset)
*Talented: Leadership* (Major Asset)

*Dead Broke* (Minor Complication)
*Loyal: Crew* (Minor Complication)
*Straight Shooter* (Minor Complication)
*Superstitious* (Minor Complication)
*Things Don't Go Smooth* (Major Complication)


----------



## Thanee (Jan 11, 2010)

Maerdwyn said:


> Negotiation/persuasion/barter, etc,




Tatjana is reasonably decent with those. Hardly a specialist "Face", but quite ok.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry Thanee - didn't mean to slight her  (Especially since she could kick my ass without breaking a sweat )

Tailspinner, I'll take a look at the crunch tonight - anyone else is welcome to chime in too

Thanks!


----------



## Thondor (Jan 12, 2010)

Tailspinner said:


> Here is my first cut at a character:
> 
> *ATTRIBUTES*
> 
> ...



edurance is strength + vitality as above.

You seem to be aiming for a face charater (captain I presume), for that I'd think twice about the straight shooter complication. Its quite limiting on the social skills (that is if you need to be sneaky, or lie even a little). But if it really fits your character concept shrug.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 12, 2010)

Thondor said:


> ...for that I'd think twice about the straight shooter complication.




Heh. Yep, I found that combination a little odd, too. 

Also, Negotiation might be an important specialisation for the captain...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thondor (Jan 12, 2010)

Tailspinner - if you are thinking over that straight shooter complication, Performance is the skill used to impersonate some one, or just pretend to be rich when your not etc (as well as a few other things). Simon in the series has such a hard time on Canton pulling the rich buyer act because he's a 'straight shooter' (even though he is rich or used to be.)


Also Aaron Craig is now in the Rogue's Gallery


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 12, 2010)

Maybe I'm being daft or blind, but I can't seem to find anything that notes what skills (and sub-skills) are available.

What I'm thinking of running is a passenger needing a ride off Liann Xin. A little bit of a checkered past, possibly with ties to the alliance but is a browncoat sympathizer. I'm just having a tricky time trying to wrap my head around the "how" in terms of character creation.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 12, 2010)

ethandrew said:


> Maybe I'm being daft or blind, but I can't seem to find anything that notes what skills (and sub-skills) are available.
> 
> What I'm thinking of running is a passenger needing a ride off Liann Xin. A little bit of a checkered past, possibly with ties to the alliance but is a browncoat sympathizer. I'm just having a tricky time trying to wrap my head around the "how" in terms of character creation.




You can find them on the character sheet posted at Post #28 or here:
[sblock=SKILLS]ANIMAL HANDLING
-Animal Training
-Riding
-Veterinary
-Zoology

ARTISTRY
-Appraisal
-Cooking
-Forgery
-Game Designing
-Painting
-Photography
-Poetry
-Sculpting
-Writing

ATHLETICS
-Climbing
-Contortion
-Dodge
-Gymnastics
-Juggling
-Jumping
-Parachuting
-Parasailing
-Pole Vaulting
-Riding
-Running
-Sport: Baseball
-Sport: Soccer
-Swimming
-Weight Lifting

COVERT
-Camouflage
-Disable Devices
-Forgery
-Infiltration
-Open Locks
-Sabotage
-Sleight of Hand
-Stealth
-Streetwise
-Surveillance

CRAFT
-Architecture
-Blacksmithing
-Carpentry
-Cooking
-Leatherworking
-Metalworking
-Pottery
-Sewing

DISCIPLINE
-Concentration
-Interrogation
-Intimidation
-Leadership
-Mental Resistance
-Morale

INFLUENCE
-Administration
-Barter
-Bureaucracy
-Conversation
-Counseling
-Interrogation
-Intimidation
-Leadership
-Marketing
-Persuation
-Politics
-Seduction
-Streetwise

KNOWLEDGE
-Appraisal
-Cultures
-History
-Law
-Literature
-Philosophy
-Religion
-Sports

LINGUIST
-Arabic
-American
-French
-German
-Hindu
-Japanese
-Latin
-Portuguese
-Russian
-Swahili
-Swedish
-Tagalog

MECH. ENGINEERING
-Create Mechanical Devices
-Fix Mechanical Security Systems
-Machinery Maintenance
-Mechanical Repairs
-Plumbing

MEDICAL EXPERTISE
-Dentistry
-Forensics
-General Practice
-Genetics
-Internal Medicine
-Neurology
-Pharmaceuticals
-Physiology
-Psychiatry
-Rehabilitation
-Surgery
-Toxicology
-Veterinary Medicine

PERCEPTION
-Deduction
-Empathy
-Gambling
-Hearing
-Intuition
-Investigation
-Read Lips
-Search
-Sight
-Smell
-Tactics
-Tracking

PERFORMANCE
-Acting
-Costuming
-Dancing
-Impersonation
-Keyboard Instruments
-Mimicry
-Oratory
-Percussion Instruments
-Singing
-Stringed Instruments
-Wind Instruments

PILOT
-Aerial Navigation
-Astrogation
-Astronomy
-Astrophysics
-Gunships
-Hang Gliders
-Helicopters
-Large Cruisers
-Mid-Bulk Transports
-Patrol Vessels
-Rocket Shuttles
-Short-Range Shuttles
-Space Survival
-Ultra-Light Aircraft

PLANET. VEHICLES
-Aquatic Navigation
-Canoes
-Cars
-Equestrian
-Ground Vehicle Repair
-Horse-Drawn Conveyances
-Hovercraft
-Industrial Vehicles
-Land Navigation
-Large Ground Transports
-Military Combat Vehicles
-Powerboats
-Sailing
-Scooters
-Scuba Diving
-Skiffs
-Submarines
-Yachts

SCIEN. EXPERTISE
-Earth Sciences
-Historical Sciences
-Life Sciences
-Mathematical Sciences

SURVIVAL
-Aerial Survival
-Aquatic Survival
-Cold (Arctic)
-General Navigation
-Heat (Desert)
-Land Survival
-Nature
-Space Survival
-Toxic Environment
-Tracking
-Trapping
-Zero-G

TECH. ENGINEERING
-Communication Systems
-Computer Programming
-Create / Alter Technical Devices
-Demolitions
-Electronics
-Hacking
-Technical Repair
-Technical Security Systems

GUNS
-Assault Rifles
-Energy Weapons
-Grenade Launchers
-Gunsmithing
-Machine Guns
-Pistols
-Rifles
-Shotguns

HEAVY WEAPONS
-Artillery
-Catapults
-Demolitions
-Forward Observer
-Mounted Guns
-Repair Heavy Weapons
-Rocket Launchers
-Ship's Cannons
-Siege Weapons

MELEE WEAPONS
-Clubs
-Knives
-Melee Weaponsmithing
-Nunchaku
-Pole Arms
-Swords
-Whips

RANGED WEAPONS
-Blowguns
-Bows
-Crossbows
-Darts
-Grenade
-Javelin
-Ranged Weaponsmithing
-Slings
-Throwing Axes
-Throwing Knives

UNARMED COMBAT
-Boxing
-Brawling
-Judo
-Karate
-Kung Fu
-Savate
-Wrestling[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Tailspinner 


Ethandrew, 

If you send me some more details about that character idea, I could suggest some crunch for you and you could then tweak it  - does that sound good?


----------



## Thanee (Jan 13, 2010)

Ah, there actually is no Negotiation specialisation for Influence... 

Wonder how that one came up (though I'm reasonably sure to have seen it on some example char in one of the books at least)...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 13, 2010)

I know I've seen it somewhere too.  huh.   

 Regardless, someone could take it as a "new specialty," if they wanted .  (Actually just finished a course on negotiation at law school - Maybe that's why it was  on the brain. The final was brutal )


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 13, 2010)

[Sblock=Ethandrew

Tried to send you a private message a couple times, but it wasn't working - guess I need to be a community supporter?

Anyway, absolutely ignore this if you aren't interested in having either mech engineering or science (in which case I will happily introduce the plot in another way):

I had planned, buy have not yet built, an NPC/potential passenger who was an engineer or scientist employed at ITT (which is Alliance run), but who discovers something that either got him fired or made him really want to get off the planet in a hurry.  If you feel like filling this role with your PC great .  

Otherwise, as I say, I can easily introduce the planned plot another way [/sblock]


Thondor,  thanks for putting Aaron up in the Rogues Gallery!

Tailspinner and Fenris, if you have thought about the comments to your charcaters and are either satisfied as they are or have incorporated changes, and have made the numbers work, feel free to put your characters up as well.  If you need final help with the crunch, just let me know.  

 (Of the issues mentioned already:   
Fenris, You could take Influence d6 and Streetwise d8 for the same points you've already spent, dropping something like Discipline (where you have no specialized skills) from d6 to d4. 

Tailspinner, straight shooter might indeed be difficult, but if you want the role playing challenge, cool.  some ranks in performance, as Thondor suggested, might mitigate things a bit.)


Finally, I'll be putting, in the first post of the thread, the list of skills and specialties that tailspinner included above, and I will put any character who currently has the skill next to it, so we can see easily what the balance of skills in the party is.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 13, 2010)

Maerdwyn said:


> Tried to send you a private message a couple times, but it wasn't working - guess I need to be a community supporter?




Nah, he probably just has it switched off (knowingly or unknowingly) in the settings. Then it doesn't work.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanee said:


> Nah, he probably just has it switched off (knowingly or unknowingly) in the settings. Then it doesn't work.




Yeah, I'm not entirely sure what was happening since I got both PM's just fine.


----------



## Thondor (Jan 14, 2010)

Maerdwyn said:


> Thondor, thanks for putting Aaron up in the Rogues Gallery!
> 
> (Of the issues mentioned already:
> Fenris, You could take Influence d6 and Streetwise d2 . . .
> ...




No prob. 

Should be Streetwise d8 (costs 2 points, I'm sure it was just a typo)

Thanks that's a handy reference. You missed Aaron's Influence (at a d6). Impressive that you only missed one.

I tried the map link in the first post and it doesn't seem to be up at the moment .


----------



## Thondor (Jan 14, 2010)

For those who may have missed it or been unaware, cortexsystemrpg is a pretty awesome resource for games in the 'Verse as well as all other games using the engine.

CortexSystemRPG.org - Index


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thondor said:


> No prob.
> 
> Should be Streetwise d8 (costs 2 points, I'm sure it was just a typo)




Yup - thought "2 points" and wrote "d2" 



> Thanks that's a handy reference. You missed Aaron's Influence (at a d6). Impressive that you only missed one.




Will fix




> I tried the map link in the first post and it doesn't seem to be up at the moment .




So it is - the map is too big to post here, but if anyone wants it, let me know and I can either email it to you, or, perhaps even better, I could put it up in a google group or something.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 15, 2010)

The IC thread is now open, with the first scene a flashback featuring Tatjana and Aaron.  (You two can play out the flashback, and then I'll bring you back to the present.)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...g-across-verse-introductions.html#post5057549

I will start scenes for other characters as soon as they are finalized and posted in the rogues gallery. 

The initial scene includes a reference to an off-cameral interaction between the captain and Aaron, but I've tried to keep it gender-neutral, since I wasn't sure whether you had decided to play a male for female, Tailspinner.  Until that's set, Thondor and Thanee, leave the option open in your dialog.


Aaron knows, and may or may not have served under the captain previously, as Thondor chooses.  Tatjana probably doesn't at this point.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 15, 2010)

BTW - All of the links at FireflyRPG seem to be down now; if you need resources and cannot find the needed info at the link Thondor posted (CortexSystemRPG.org - Index), let me know, and I will track it down for you.


----------



## Thondor (Jan 15, 2010)

Fun stuff , I'll post something coherent in the IC tomorrow morning. If I wrote something now, I doubt it would make much sense. 

I may have missed it: are we using invisible castle for roles? or are we doing something else?
(for when it comes to that.)


----------



## Thanee (Jan 15, 2010)

Maerdwyn said:


> The IC thread is now open, with the first scene a flashback featuring Tatjana and Aaron.  (You two can play out the flashback, and then I'll bring you back to the present.)




Ok. Made a first post. 



> Aaron knows, and may or may not have served under the captain previously, as Thondor chooses.  Tatjana probably doesn't at this point.




Yep, that makes sense.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 15, 2010)

Invisible Castle for rolls is good, although honor system is fine to if you're a physical dice kind of person.

A few other things: 

If you know the difficulty (whether I've told you or whatever) you can roll, and incorporate the results into your post.  If you don't know the difficulty, I'll handle it.

Describe your botches and extraordinary successes - this a means to getting plot points.  Describing a botch may also give another charcater a chance to step in and rescue the attempt, at my discretion.

If you want to use a plot point to guide the story in some minor way (Something "It turns out this thug who just showed up and isn't yet activley hostile was a friend of my big brother's"), just spend a plot point, and assume I'll grant the request.   Same with spending plot points to alter dice rolls either prospectively or retrospectively.

If you want to alter the course of things in some more major way, let me know and give me a chance to rule first.

In the introductory flashback scenes, you have *3 free plot points*, if you want to use them. (Use of these points does not detract from the intitial six you have at present day.  Neither do they carry over if you don't use them)

It might be helpful for those familiar with the system to be explicit about the mechanics of what they are doing for a little bit, until everyone is up to speed on how things work, but no worries if you don't feel like doing this.

Finally, in the IC thread, stay out of stuff hidden by spoiler tags unless your character's name is attached.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 15, 2010)

Maerdwyn said:


> In the introductory flashback scenes, you have *3 free plot points*, if you want to use them. (Use of these points does not detract from the intitial six you have at present day.  Neither do they carry over if you don't use them).




Ok. 

Was assuming, that we do not actually make rolls during the flashback, hence I didn't roll, but just assumed that it would work, but I can make an appropriate check, of course (when I'm at home, where the books are; only have access to one of my Cortex System RPG PDFs (bought the book twice, so got two free PDFs  ) here, which is a little different, I think). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 15, 2010)

Nah, what's there is fine- although we will do dice rolls in flashbacks generally, here, I think a first blow to the goon, who wouln't have been expecting it, is believable.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 15, 2010)

Just for the record...

The attack is a *Strength + Unarmed Combat/Kung Fu* roll, which is *d10+d12+d6* for Tatjana (with a +2 step bonus figured in, because she is *Talented* (Asset); there is no penalty for the movement (normally there is a cumulative -1 step penalty for every additional action you take), since she is a *Fightin' Type* (Asset)) against a difficulty of 3 (easy; because the goon is not expecting her to attack him just like that; normally in combat you get to roll your Agility at least (passive) or even Agility + appropriate defensive skill (active), but this is what happens when you do not expect the attack).

So, here's the dice roll for my attack on the goon... a 19, that's an *extraordinary success* (beats the difficulty by 7 or more). 

Damage is the difference between the difficulty and the roll, so 16 points of damage are suffered. Ouch!

Unarmed Combat does stun damage (weapons usually do wound damage), but since Tatjana has a *Mean Left Hook* (Asset), she inflicts basic damage (half wound, half stun).

Since the attack result was extraordinary, the goon suffers a debilitating injury (depends on damage type, this one is for basic) in addition to the damage, so the broken fingers might be quite fitting, actually (in fact, it could have been worse, like a broken limb). With a successful Endurance roll (average difficulty; 7) the goon will avoid the extra injury (just normal damage in that case).

Anyways, unless the goon has more than 16 Life Points (not likely, unless he is pretty tough), he has to pass another average Endurance roll in order to avoid passing out right away (unless treated, he has to repeat the roll at cumulative +4 difficulty every round from then on).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jan 15, 2010)

Above post updated after looking things up in the Serenity RPG book. 

Originally, I had this as a Called Shot, aiming for his fingers, but that works way different in the original rules (i.e. instead of raising the difficulty, you suffer a step penalty to the roll and gain a damage bonus with the potential for extra damaging effects; like strains, broken bones and such, depending on the attack type/intent and penalty level), so I just keep it simple for now (with that good a roll, it will be quite enough for him already, as is).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking all this stuff over, I think I'm gonna make one last minute change to my stats (Agility +1 step; Alertness -1 step), if that's ok. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 15, 2010)

That's fine.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 15, 2010)

Alright, here's the first incarnation of Lucius "Lucy" Booth.

[sblock=Lucius "Lucy" Booth]Name: Lucius Booth – “Lucy”

Age: 33
Height: 5’10”
Weight: 155
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Dark Brown 
Languages English, Chinese (limited)
Heroic Level Veteran


*ATTRIBUTES*
Agility d10
Strength d8
Vitality d6

Alertness d8
Intelligence d8
Willpower d10

Initiative d10+d8 
Endurance d6+d10
Resistance d6+d6

Life Points 16
Plot Points 6
Adv. Points 0


*SKILLS*
Guns d6
-Rifles d10
Heavy Weapons d6
Medical Expertise d6
-General Practice d10
-Surgery d8
Performance d6
-Impersonation d10
-Stringed Instruments d8
Planetary Vehicles d6
Survival d6


*TRAITS*
Talented (Minor Asset)
Military Rank (Minor Asset)
Steady Calm (Minor Asset)

Superstitious (Minor Complication)
Ugly as Sin (Minor Complication)
Things Don't Go Smooth (Major Complication)

GEAR


DESCRIPTION: Lucius is not a pretty man, by any standards. His nose appears to have broken and never set properly, his hair is thinning on top, leaving a forced-widow’s peak. But most obvious is his scar. It looks like someone gored a hole out of his cheek and then placed it back all awkward and chewed, stretched it tight and burned it on. In reality he is lucky to be alive. 

During the war, fighting for the browncoats, he took an alliance bullet to the head. Sounds more impressive for his survival, but in reality, the bullet entered his open mouth and exited through the fleshy part of his cheek, ripping it out in the process, and breaking his jaw, but collateral damage is to be expected. The odds of this occurring are obviously astronomical, but such is life out here in the verse. C’est la vie, isn’t that what the frogs used to say?

Otherwise, he’s pretty plain. Kinda tall but not really. Kinda scrawny but then again not really. He actually looks like pound for pound, he can handle himself well. But as a surveyor, when would that situation come up? Never, right? Riiight.

[sblock=HISTORY]Although he fought for the browncoats, he now saw himself working as a surveying contractor for the Alliance on Liann Xin. He didn’t have any family and only modest savings.

An Excerpt from his Journal:
“As a surveyor, I was using the Kristax-4 planetary vehicle (the atmosphere is too thin for hovercraft) to seek out sites that would be suitable for potential development based on the ability of the soil to hold ground water, whether the topography is appropriate for maintaining a stable area of oxygenation. I was under strict orders to report and leave untouched any evidence of previous drug activity on the moon. 

Now two discoveries have me considering my options. 

One is a cave some 300 miles outside of Concord, in an area of the moon that had not yet been physically surveyed (though it had of course been observed and photographed from low orbit). This cave was cleverly disguised by a faux-stone door that would have made it all but invisible from above; it was a wonder that I saw it from ground level. Inside, I found a drug cache untouched since pre-terraforming days. In addition to some processing and packaging equipment - I think still functioning if the attached batteries were recharged - it contained a large cache of dried rivina (when processed, the leaves can be smoked to induce euphoria and mild hallucinations. It has a decent street value). Though I came across the cave some time ago, I never reported it, for insurance, I guess. I case something happens, to where I might have need of cash fast. You never know out here.

Well something happened. 

The second discovery was more recent. My latest assignment took me back in the vicinity of “the cave”, to survey another plot of land. Not five miles away from the first cave, I discovered a second, but this one had apparently been found by others, who were still there. A group of plain clothed men were loading bricks of rivina and possibly other drugs into what was clearly a poorly disguised prefecture vehicle. I was noticed, and chaos ensued. I got away, and am pretty sure that no one got a good look at me. But back in the city the next day, Mike Hsieh at in admin at ITT mentioned to me that the Prefecture had served a warrant requesting the records of all surveying mapping expeditions taking place in the badlands over the previous week. Mike hasn't yet gotten around to fulfilling the request (such things usually take a few days), but will comply soon, or would in the normal course of things.

I need to get off this rock.”[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmm... Athlete Asset, but no Athletics Skill? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok, looked through the gear lists (Serenity RPG book and Sixshooters & Spaceships) and added some useful equipment to my sheet.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 16, 2010)

The Athletics thing on Lucius is my fault - I was helping Ethandrew out with the build and playing around with the skills, debating between athletic type stuff and the medical skills, then forgot to go back to assets.  

Ethandrew, if you want to head more towards the combat medic thing, an appropriate asset might be Talented (rather than Athletic), or if you want to go more with a jack of all trades concept, you could keep Athlete and switch out a skill or two (maybe heavy weapons and/or or some of the medical specialties dice) for Athletics and specialties like Dodge or something else you were interested in.


----------



## Thondor (Jan 16, 2010)

ethandrew said:


> Alright, here's the first incarnation of Lucius "Lucy" Booth.




Cool looking forward to having you on board. 

I think it would be neat if we had a few garden bunks on board.

Anyone else with some thoughts on the ship?
d8 agility
d6 str
d6 vitality
d4 Alert (possibly d2)
d2 Int
d4 Willpower perhaps


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 17, 2010)

Fenris and Tailspinner, are you both about set?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have Attributes, Skills & Traits all set.

I still need to do Gear, Description & History.

How does known languages work?


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 19, 2010)

I've updated the asset to Talented. I'll stick with the combat medic motif, that plays well with his well-roundedness. So after that, I've just got gear left, and once the fireflyrpg site stops being finicky, I'll get on that.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 19, 2010)

That's great, both of you 

Languages are pretty basic: by default everyone knows English and a smattering of Chinese phrases and curse words.  (You could choose to be a primarily Chinese speaker, with limited English, if you wanted).   If you have a story reason for wanting something else let me know, or if you want to be generally good a languages, there is the Linguist asset.    


For gear, the 1500 credits everyone gets at this level is pretty generous.  The easiest way to handle gear may be just to give me a list of the kinds of stuff you want and have me tell you how much it costs.

I'm ready to kick off some IC stuff for you both (and Fenris), as soon as I get the word.

Things we still need as a group:

Thondor has started off with some good ideas for the ship, which anyone can comment on/add to.  I'll make some suggestions too.    The ship will also need a name


----------



## Thondor (Jan 19, 2010)

Thondor said:


> As for type of ship, I think some kind of retro-fitted former troop transport would be cool (Mid-bulk). I like the fast throttle, fuel efficient and seen better days traits. Course everyone should chime in on this part . Perhaps especially the captain and mechanic type.






Thondor said:


> Cool looking forward to having you on board.
> 
> I think it would be neat if we had a few garden bunks on board.
> 
> ...




Reposted for ease of reference.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 20, 2010)

Maerdwyn said:


> Fenris and Tailspinner, are you both about set?




Sorry Maerdwyn for going silent on you. Life dealt me a couple of curve balls I need to deal with and I am having keeping my commitments to my existing games. I am afraid I must bow out of this one. 

I wish everyone fun being Big Damn Heroes.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 20, 2010)

Really sorry to hear that, Fenris.  Hope things smooth out for you; stop by whenever you want


----------



## Thanee (Jan 20, 2010)

Indeed... that's too bad.


Maerdwyn, maybe you should change the topic a bit to "... - recruiting (open positions: Mechanic, Doctor, ...)" to get some folks interested? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 20, 2010)

Sounds like a plan.  Ethandrew has doctor covered - any other open positions you'd like to advertise for besides mechanic?

For anyone interested in joining the crew, take a look at the first post in the thread, and propose a character!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 20, 2010)

By the way, FireflyRPG is slowly putting it's content back up.  The new map for the campaign is there, and is linked to in the first post of this thread.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 20, 2010)

Maerdwyn said:


> Ethandrew has doctor covered




Yes and no. Whilst my character is serviceable in the dispensing-medical-knowledge-healing-skillz, I also wouldn't want to pigeonhole someone who might want to play a full fledged doctor.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 20, 2010)

ethandrew said:


> Yes and no. Whilst my character is serviceable in the dispensing-medical-knowledge-healing-skillz, I also wouldn't want to pigeonhole someone who might want to play a full fledged doctor.




noted


----------



## Thondor (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey can we have one of these on board?

Sparrow Class Shuttle- Responding to a Request

Sparrow Class (short range) Shuttle

either of the two offered stats are fine, though I think the 'official' is cool (I'd have to double check the price seems low.)
Heck Aaron would probably buy one .


----------



## Thanee (Jan 21, 2010)

For those who do not have the Serenity rules (also worth a look for everyone else), maybe this is something for you?

DriveThruRPG has a Donation Drive for Haiti running, where you can donate $20 to the cause.

With the donation, you get a coupon which gives you free access to a pretty huge bundle of RPG PDFs. While there is a lot of stuff, that is of rather limited use, the bundle contains the Serenity RPG PDF (the core book of the game, including the complete rules) and the Cortex System RPG PDF (which is the newest and more generic incarnation of the Cortex rules, which are the ones used in the Serenity RPG, but not the ruleset we are using here, we use the original rules, as in the first PDF mentioned).

Gamers Helping Haiti $20 Donation with Coupon - OneBookShelf, Inc. | DriveThruRPG.com
DriveThruRPG.com

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow! Useful. 

http://www.quantummechanix.com/The_Verse_in_Numbers_v1.1.pdf

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanee said:


> Wow! Useful.
> 
> http://www.quantummechanix.com/The_Verse_in_Numbers_v1.1.pdf
> 
> ...




Very 

I'm using the data within to make may Fractal Terrains planets for places y'all will be visiting.   Many geek-praises to the creator, Chris Boudier


----------



## Thanee (Jan 21, 2010)

I think I'm gonna have to get me one of those maps that PDF belongs to, those look pretty neat. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 22, 2010)

When Castor McMenomy was in college, he was in a band. And it might have stopped there, but when Castor sang, he revealed the depths of his soul, and it was clear that his hurt was yours too, and perhaps it was the hurt of every man who had gone to the black. He never finished his degree, because he found better musicians, and with them his singing made him rich, for a time. 

They were travelling to a gig on Persephone when the reavers struck. They took his eyes, and left him with the scars on his face, which mean you remember him because their terrible beauty which will keep his face in your memory for as long as your compassion lasts. 

He doesn't talk about how he survived. Some say he sang to the reavers, and when they began to weep they turned on each other, or simply turned away, leaving him alone, sightless, on that empty shell floating in the richness of the dark.

Castor released only one song after that, The Time around Scars, and it is the last song played at every dance you've ever been to, if you've lived at all well.  

It's been almost a decade since then, and Castor continues to live in the black. He always was a smart lad, and he's found that he can keep an engine running when he needs to. His voice is nowhere what it once was, but if you've been on a ship with him, his voice might be the last thing you hear before you close your eyes at night, brushing away that final tear.

***

Agility d6
Strength d4
Vitality d6
Alertness d12
Intelligence d8
Willpower d12

Blind (-4), Memorable (-2), Non-Fighting Type (-2), Overconfident (-2)
Total Recall (+4), Good Name (+4), Allure (+2), Sharp Senses: Touch (0), Sharp Senses: Hearing (0)

Skills
Athletics d6
Artistry d4
Discipline d6
- Mental Resistance d8
Influence d6
- Persuasion d8
- Seduction d8
Linguist d2
Mechanical Engineering d6
- Maintenance d8
- Repair d8
Perception d6
- Intuition d8
Performance d6
- Singing d12
Scientific Expertise d4
Technical Engineering d6

***

Never made a Serenity character before, but I'm willing to try. Castor McMenomy, reporting for duty.

KS.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 22, 2010)

Kobold Stew said:


> Never made a Serenity character before...




I doubt, that anyone here has really extensive experience with the system. 

Welcome onboard! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jan 22, 2010)

ethandrew said:


> I've updated the asset to Talented. I'll stick with the combat medic motif, that plays well with his well-roundedness.




You should note what skill/specialisation Talented applies to (it gives you a +2 step bonus with the specified specalisation of that skill).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome KoboldStew!  Heading off to class, but I'll give Castor a more formal look when I can, and we'll get you going.  

Good to have you


----------



## Thanee (Jan 22, 2010)

I suppose the "Recruiting an Engineer" sign can be taken off then. 

Also, is Barter and Negotiation the same thing then? Because Tailspinner has both specialisations now, and if they are too similar to be seperate, those points surely could find a new home (like re-acquiring some skill with Guns).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 22, 2010)

They do cover a lot of the same territory, with barter having more of a focus on straight money transactions than negotiation, which might be useful in other situations where one's own or someone else's _pi gu_ is on the line.  But, since I would probably allow someone to use one skill interchangeably with the other in a lot of cases, it might indeed be profitable to shift some points.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 22, 2010)

Kobold Stew, Castor looks spot on in terms of mechanics, though I'm at least as new to this system as everyone else here,and newer to it than Thanee and Thondor, so they may chime in.  If you are happy with him, go ahead and post him in the rogues gallery, and we'll start you up IC.


For the three other characters' introductory story line, I'll be referencing the ship a lot.  Until the players suggest and settle on a name, I'll be referring to it under a name the current /previous captain called it;  y'all can re-christen it when you come into possession.

Derek, at least, has a history with the ship which I will explain a bit about.  Castor can have a history with it too if you want him to, KS - whether or not it was during the same time period as Derek.    (That is, Castor can have a previous relationship with Derek, the ship, or Derek and the ship - Tailspinner and Kobold Stew can let me know what they prefer on that score.)


----------



## Thanee (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok, here's my take on a ship...

*Lucky Strike*
DRAGONFLY CLASS SPACE TRANSPORT

*Dimensions* (LxBxH): 195 x 132 x 52 feet.
*Tonnage*: 3,000 tons.
*Speed Class*: 5 cruise/6 hard-burn.
*Crew Quarters*: Two double, four single cabins.
*Fuel Capacity*: 150 tons (800 hours).
*Cargo Capacity*: 600 tons.
*Passenger Capacity*: None, crew quarters only.
*Armament*: Armor 2W.
*Gear*: Two 20-ton shuttles.
*Price*: ₡ 24,210.
Agi d8, Str d6, Vit d6, Ale d4, Int d6, Wil d4; Init d8+d4; Life 10.
Healthy As A Horse (Minor Asset), Gas Guzzler (Minor Complication), Seen Better Days (Minor Complication), Slow Throttle (Minor Complication).
Aerial Transport Operations/Transport d4; Space Transport Operations/Transport d4; Perception/Search d4.
Complexity: Low. Maintenance Cost: ₡ 5,432 a year (₡ 452.67 a month).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 23, 2010)

Maerdwyn said:


> Castor can have a history with it too if you want him to, KS - whether or not it was during the same time period as Derek.    (That is, Castor can have a previous relationship with Derek, the ship, or Derek and the ship - Tailspinner and Kobold Stew can let me know what they prefer on that score.)




I'm happy for Castor to have been serving aboard the ship for a while -- it'll be important for him to know where things are and not have to get comfortable in a new space. I'm open to any former connection to Derek Tailspinner proposes. 

Character loaded in RG.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 24, 2010)

Just read the IC, and also the locale post on p. 6 of this thread -- I'm also happy for Castor to be found in Concorde, or otherwise worked into someone's backstory (late to the party -- just happy to be here). KS


----------



## Thondor (Jan 24, 2010)

Tailspinner - Is your current Character interation the one in the RG? If so I would recommend a little diversification on the skill list, otherwise you may find that your character can't do much in a lot of situations. Your sort of super-specialized as it stands.

Skills you might be interested in:

Athletics - self evident but also lets you avoid getting hit in a fight.

Some sort of combat skill even at d4 if you don't want to be that good: these include- Guns, melee weapons, heavy weapons (ship guns-if we have any,bazoka type stuff, etc), ranged weapons(bows, thrown knives, grenades, thrown anything), and unarmed combat.

Perform-lets you pretend to be someone else and then influence someone.

knowledge? maybe

Medical expertise-It would be great to have someone in the group with even a d2 of medical expertise (as its a skilled only) -even if the group later gets a 'doctor' -what if that 'doctor' is uncouncious/dying?

_-edit sorry is Ethandrew still in? I just went by the RG. Oops._

Pilot or Mechanical Egineering - again we got one person aboard whose really good at this (and again they are trained only). 'sides whose gonna fly those shuttles? 
(plus who wants to fly with a captain who has no idea how anything on his ship works?)



I often find new players to systems like this can tend to hyper-specialize. This often leads to boredom as most of the time there stuck sitting on their hands with nothing to due, and even when something comes along that they can do there so good at it that they always succeed. It can also make for a hard time GMing those characters. 

Just some food for thought.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Ethandrew is still in


----------



## Thondor (Jan 24, 2010)

Thondor said:


> Reposted for ease of reference
> As for type of ship, I think some kind of retro-fitted former troop transport would be cool (Mid-bulk). I like the fast throttle, fuel efficient and seen better days traits. Course everyone should chime in on this part . Perhaps especially the captain and mechanic type.
> 
> I think it would be neat if we had a few garden bunks on board.
> ...





Thanee said:


> Ok, here's my take on a ship...
> 
> *Lucky Strike*
> DRAGONFLY CLASS SPACE TRANSPORT
> ...




Interesting stuff.
points - 30 means low complexity barely. 

I'm not sure I really follow the skills you have listed. Actually I'm not sure I get ships skills in general, the way they are explained in the core book.

Apparently I can't price a ship either. can't get the right prices for the ships in the book even.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 24, 2010)

Thondor said:


> Medical expertise-It would be great to have someone in the group with even a d2 of medical expertise (as its a skilled only) -even if the group later gets a 'doctor' -what if that 'doctor' is uncouncious/dying?




Hey -- I'm happy to add d2 of Medical Expertise to Castor;  the idea of a blind mechanic performing emergency surgery seems kind of funny to me. I'd add slow learner to one of his non-skills. I didn't want to over play that, given that he's a non-fighting type and, well, because he's blind, but for one it doesn't seem too much.


As for the ship, if we're not planning on passengers/cargo usually (if we're just beetling around ourselves, perhaps as a specialist courier?) perhaps dropping to d4 strength can get us a few points. 

KS


----------



## Thanee (Jan 24, 2010)

Thondor said:


> I'm not sure I really follow the skills you have listed.




Me neither. 

I just picked from what the example ships had listed. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jan 24, 2010)

Thondor said:


> Apparently I can't price a ship either. can't get the right prices for the ships in the book even.




There are formulas for the prices. They are pretty straightforward, really. Like multiply tons and speed and complexity and some fixed factor, then add gear.

For example, for my ship design above...

10 (fixed factor) x 3,000 (Mass) x 5 (Speed Class) x 0.6 (Complexity) = 90,000 + 3,000 (2W Armor; 1W costs 10 x 3,000 (Mass) x 0.05) = 93,000 x 0.25 (Seen Better Days) = 23,250 + 960 (2 Shuttles) = 24,210.

Looks like I mixed something up above, when adding the Armor (added that later, so I probably divided the 3,000 by 5 instead of 4 (mixup between the 5% multiplier from Armor and the 25% multiplier from Seen Better Days)), because the Price was listed 150 Credits too low. 


Maintenance....

2 (fixed factor) x 3,000 (Mass) x 0.6 (Complexity) = 3,600 x 1.5 (Seen Better Days) = 5,400 + 32 (2 Shuttles) = 5,432.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 26, 2010)

Sorry all - school hell over the last couple days (and for the next several).

Substantive posts in a few hours, including the start of IC posts for Lucius, Derek and Castor


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 27, 2010)

Second IC thread up here:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...rpg-across-verse-old-friends.html#post5069026

for the three above-named characters.  Characters may be tweaked as desired until the ship leaves Liann Xin, so long as one remains relatively consisten with traits displayed IC during the scenes on Liann Xin. 

Thanee and Thondor, I'm assuming you would like to plan a bit beofre I move you along, so feel free.

Once the party is unified, we'll merge the threads.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thondor said:


> Tailspinner - Is your current Character interation the one in the RG? If so I would recommend a little diversification on the skill list, otherwise you may find that your character can't do much in a lot of situations. Your sort of super-specialized as it stands.
> 
> Skills you might be interested in:
> 
> ...




Thanx for the input. I had originally thought about doing something like this. The character tried a number of other things before sliding into his current role as a captain. I am currently working on my background. I took Thanee's advice and should have the PDF in the next few days. I have updated my character sheet in the RG. Please look it over and comment.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 27, 2010)

Tailspinner said:


> I took Thanee's advice and should have the PDF in the next few days.




Nice! 

I just got my download link in the mail and already dl'ed the Serenity book. This will certainly come in useful, as it allows me to access the book at work. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Tailspinner,

Concept of the broader-skilled build looks great, but you might actually get a few more skill points to spend . 

If you have included you bonus from talented in your current Leadership rank,  I see a total of 64 points, leaving you 4 more. (I may be reading the sheet differently that you intended, though - you might, for example, have spent six points on the leadership specialty, with Talented as giving you a 2 step bonus to your purchased d12, for a total of d12+d4.   In that case, you correctly spent a total of 68, and you're set.


Great job with the build


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I've put the Liann Xin info into the Rogues Galley.  I'll try to do this for each planet/place the party or members of it have visited.  Each planet's description will include a list of the people the party has interacted with in some way more significant than ordering a drink and who were left alive.

Ethandrew, can you post Lucius in the RG?


----------



## Thanee (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice. The Derek Wildstar Mk. II  looks a lot better than the overspecialized version from before. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thondor (Jan 30, 2010)

Slick wants a "Sparrow Class Short-Range Shuttle" as his fortress of solitude .

[sblock=Preffered stats and background details


Sparrow Class Short-Range Shuttle


Dimensions (LxBxH): 35 x 20 x 12 feet
Tonnage: 30 tons.
Speed Class: 1 cruise/3 hard-burn (reaction thrusters only).
Crew: Pilot, Copilot.
Life support: 30 man-days.
Fuel Capacity: 1 ton (1,000 hours).
Cargo and Passenger Capacity: 18 tons, or up to 14 passengers on fold-down benches.


Traits: Agi d10, Str d2, Vit d6, Ale d2, Int d2, Wil d4; Init d10+d2, Life 6.


Healthy as a Horse; Short Range; 
Nimble (minor)- Sparrow Class shuttles are fitted with a variable-geometry wing system that adjusts to provide maximum manoeuvrability in a variety of flight regimes and gives the class a +2 step Agility bonus to Pilot actions in atmo.


Skills: Aerial Transport Operations/Shuttle d2
Space Transport Operations/Shuttle d2. 
Complexity: low 
Maintenance costs 36CR per year.
Price: calculated as 180CR but probably around 580CR or something using Short-range shuttle in the core book as a base.


The Sparrow Class shuttle was intended to be Kieran Yards first foray into large-scale production, and almost a thousand were ordered at the company yards on Beylix. Unfortunately, construction delays and cost overruns made the operation extremely unprofitable, and forced Kieran to license the design for manufacture by others. Of the twenty two thousand Sparrows officially manufactured, only about four hundred and seventy were produced by Kieran Yards. 
Designed for use aboard bulk and mid-bulk transports, the Sparrow is a robust and dependable vessel, with good cargo capacity and range. A major drawback to the design is that it comes in larger than a standard short shuttle (48 versus 25 feet in length), yet has only a modest increase in cargo capacity. Still, owners and operators of the Sparrow tend to be quite loyal, remarking favorably on the vessel’s reliability and maneuverability. 
Sparrow class shuttles lack the pulse drives and regenerative life support systems necessary for prolonged or deep-space voyages, but are more than able to travel from their base ship or homeport to nearby planets, vessels or moons and returning. 


Quirks/Special Characteristics: The Sparrow Class are fitted with a variable-geometry wing system and a “fighter-style” cockpit (a Kieran trademark). As a result, they are characterized as “sporty” and “a joy to fly “. The Sparrow Class was used by the Independents as an “intermediate” trainer from 2505 to 2511 and the boats have found a home at a number of flight schools for the same reason. The “Red Sparrows”, a Rim-World aerobatics demonstration team uses distinctively painted Sparrow Class shuttles in their performances. [/sblock]


[sblock=Link to more pics]
Sparrow Class Shuttle- Responding to a Request 

can't seem to find a way to post the pic in, even saved on my harddrive.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 30, 2010)

Thondor said:


> Slick wants a "Sparrow Class Short-Range Shuttle" as his fortress of solitude .
> 
> [sblock=Preffered stats and background details
> 
> ...






I think we can do that   If I can find some time after I get a bunch of papers graded, I can post a final ship version and deckplan  (I do plan on going with the dragonfly as Thanee suggested, but most likely with some traits tweaked to take Thondor's and other suggestions into consideration.  If anyone does have additional suggestions, now's the time)


----------



## Thondor (Jan 31, 2010)

Maerdwyn said:


> I think we can do that  If I can find some time after I get a bunch of papers graded, I can post a final ship version and deckplan (I do plan on going with the dragonfly as Thanee suggested, but most likely with some traits tweaked to take Thondor's and other suggestions into consideration. If anyone does have additional suggestions, now's the time)




Yes! (does a little dance)

So what's the plan with the 'flashback' scene? We could just let that trail off I suppose. . . and go over to the main thread? Or possibly do both at the same time till we get further resolution?

Thoughts?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 31, 2010)

I see the flashback scene wrapping up pretty quickly as soon as the two characters head into Paula's; we'll run both for just a little longer.  Once it's done, we'll concentrate on present day stuff, leaving the first thread open for other flashback scenes as needed throughout the campaign. 

 I wouldn't mind if Aaron and Tatjana wanted to do stuff in the present day as their flashback also finished being written, though; up to y'all.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 31, 2010)

Whatever suits you best. 

Bye
Thaene


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 1, 2010)

Brought Aaron and Tatjana over to the present in the other thread, and retconned a bit to put them near Derek.


We'll still finish the flaskback up to see how things get left on Persephone, but as a I say, I don't thin there's too much more there.

My posting will  be a little slow over the next few days,  so feel free to take some liberties with NPC responses if they are needed to move the conversation along a bit, but I'll post when I can.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2010)

Almost tripped over the carpet. 

Closing in and knocking the guy out seems like the best approach, so that's what Tatjana will do.

Obviously, chances are good, that he is still conscious after one attack, so I would probably take a penalty to make more than one (like two? or even three? what's a reasonable limit)? If that is even possible... maybe just one attack and then an initiative roll would be more appropriate to see, whether she can strike him again in time? Definitely want to see him unconscious before he can sound an alarm. I would even "waste" an action (i.e. take a -1 penalty) to be ready catch him, so he doesn't slump to the ground noisily.

Hmm, an extraordinary success with STUN Damage should knock him out (not that unlikely, really; it's just a 10 right now). I suppose, I can choose between STUN and BASIC (with Mean Left Hook), right? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 5, 2010)

With an extraordinary success on unarmed, he still gets a Endurance+Vitality check to avoid a knockout, but yeah, that could work.  And you can choose between stun and basic damage.

Declare how many actions you would like to make (since the penalty for multiple actions applies to all rolls that round) I think two attacks plus an attempt to catch him, or three attcks without trying to catch him,  is a reasonable limit)

If you make multiple attacks and the the first one doesn't take him down, we'll roll initiative to see whether he gets to react and get his normal defense before the next one lands.  You still get to make all the attacks; it's just a question of the defense he gets to mount. Does that reasonable?

For expedience sake, if necessary, he rolls an 9 for initiative and a 5 for his innate defense if he reacts fast enough to try to avoid that next blow.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 6, 2010)

Maerdwyn said:


> With an extraordinary success on unarmed, he still gets a Endurance+Vitality check to avoid a knockout...




Ah, right... there was also this part (as with aimed attacks). 



> Declare how many actions you would like to make (since the penalty for multiple actions applies to all rolls that round) I think two attacks plus an attempt to catch him, or three attcks without trying to catch him,  is a reasonable limit)




Ok, making two and keep an action to catch him plus the movement (I suppose Walk is enough? 15 ft. distance; that doesn't even cost an action). Would only result in a -1 step penalty then.



> If you make multiple attacks and the the first one doesn't take him down, we'll roll initiative to see whether he gets to react and get his normal defense before the next one lands.  You still get to make all the attacks; it's just a question of the defense he gets to mount. Does that reasonable?
> 
> For expedience sake, if necessary, he rolls an 9 for initiative and a 5 for his innate defense if he reacts fast enough to try to avoid that next blow.




Ok.

Let's see...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok, that should do it... totalling 25 Stun Damage. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry. Real life kicked me in the teeth. I'm back now, though.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome back Tailspinner


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 11, 2010)

[sblock=Gorram Chinese To English][sblock=A-D][sblock=A][sblock= Ai Chr Jze Se Duh Fohn Diang Gho]Crazy dog in love with its own feces.[/sblock][sblock= Ai Yah Tien Ah]Merciless hell.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=B][sblock=Ba Wong]Tyrant, iron-fisted ruler.[/sblock][sblock=Bai Lih Mohn]Daydream or wishful thinking.[/sblock][sblock=Bai Tuo, Uhn Jin Yee Dien]We will enjoy your silence now.[/sblock][sblock=Bao Bei]Precious, darling, sweetheart.[/sblock][sblock=Bao Jone]Take care, stay healthy; literally “maintain weight.”[/sblock][sblock=Bei Bi Shiou Ren]Pathetic wretch; literally “shameless dirty little person.”[/sblock][sblock=Bi Jweh]Shut up.[/sblock][sblock=Bi Jweh, Lung Wuo Mun Fah Tsai]Shut up and make us wealthy.[/sblock][sblock=Bie Woo Lohng]Commit blunder of great magnitude.[/sblock][sblock=Bu Goh]Not enough.[/sblock][sblock=Bu Kuh Nuhn]Impossible.[/sblock][sblock=Buhn Dahn]Idiot, moron; literally “stupid egg.”[/sblock][sblock=Byen Dah Tah Muhn Dug Bay Jo Go Lai]A switch to those girls’ backsides is just good enough.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=C][sblock=Chai Neow]Oddball or a goof.[/sblock][sblock=Cheong Bao Ho Tze]Monkey raping.[/sblock][sblock=Ching Ahn Jing Yi Dien]Please be quiet.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ching Soh]Ruthless or savage beast of a person.[/sblock][sblock=Chui Se]Go to hell; literally “go die.”[/sblock][sblock=Chwee Ni Duh]Screw you.[/sblock][sblock=Chwen]Dumbass, descriptive; literally “retarded.”[/sblock][sblock=Chwen Joo]Idiot, moron; literally “retarded pig.”[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=D]
[sblock=D’un Yi Shia]Wait/hold on a second.[/sblock][sblock=Da Chow Jing Ser]Agitate someone out of hiding; literally “beating the grass to startle the snake.”[/sblock][sblock=Da Chung Wu Dahn]Impressive display or visage but no substance; literally “big gun, no bullet.”[/sblock][sblock=Da Gher Da]Gang or faction leader, for male, slang.[/sblock][sblock=Da Jeh Da]Gang or faction leader, for female, slang.[/sblock][sblock=Da Kai Sa Jeh]Fire at will or terminate with extreme prejudice, meaning “breaking the Buddhist vow against killing.”[/sblock][sblock=Da Shiong La Se La Ch’wohn Tian]Explosive diarrhea of an elephant.[/sblock][sblock=Da Yeh]Sir, following the name.[/sblock][sblock=Dao-Gao-Yee-Chi Moh-Gao-Yee-Juhn]Out do someone or doing one better, expression; literally “the solution advances a yard, the problem advances a mile.”[/sblock][sblock=Di]Little brother; more intimate and connotes blood relation.[/sblock][sblock=Di-Di]Little brother.[/sblock][sblock=Dohn, Dohn-Ma?]Understand?[/sblock][sblock=Dohn Luh Mah?]Are we clear?[/sblock][sblock=Dohn-Luh-Mah?]Are we clear here?[/sblock][sblock=Duhn Ruhn]Of course.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][sblock=F-H][sblock=F][sblock=F’n Zse]Pool of excrement, can be used in an expression for “deep crap.”[/sblock][sblock=Fah Shiang Jing]Going nuts.[/sblock][sblock=Fahn Dahn]Get bold or audacious; literally “release courage.”[/sblock][sblock=Fahn Gher Tze]Not keeping a rendezvous; literally “release a pigeon” but insinuating not picking up the bird at the destination.[/sblock][sblock=Fahn Leong Jian]Blindside or conspire against someone secretly; literally “shoot a cold arrow.”[/sblock][sblock=Feh Chun]Very.[/sblock][sblock=Feh Feh Pi Goh]Baboon’s ass crack.[/sblock][sblock=Feh Wu]Junk.[/sblock][sblock=Fuhn Huo]Fire (as in starting).[/sblock][sblock=Fuhn Pi]Accusing someone of lying, a ridiculous notion, or talking out of the posterior; literally “farting.”[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=G][sblock=G’en Ho Tze Bi Dio Se]Engage a monkey in feces-hurling contest.[/sblock][sblock=Gao Guhn]Awesome or extraordinarily clever; literally “high pole.”[/sblock][sblock=Ghuh]Big brother; more intimate and connotes blood relation.[/sblock][sblock=Ghuh-Ghuh]Big brother.[/sblock][sblock=Go Hwong Tong]Enough of this nonsense.[/sblock][sblock=Go Neong Yung Duh]Son of a bitch, a more literal and vicious translation.[/sblock][sblock=Gohn Shi]Congratulations.[/sblock][sblock=Gon Beh]Bottoms up; literally “dry cup.”[/sblock][sblock=Guay Toh Guay Nown]Conniving or scheming person; literally “ghost head and ghost brain.”[/sblock][sblock=Guhn Kwai]Hurry, speed up.[/sblock][sblock=Gun]Hump.[/sblock][sblock=Gun Ta Jwo Lu]Screw him/her running.[/sblock][sblock=Gwai]Swindle.[/sblock][sblock=Gwai Ma Jeow]To throw in a monkeywrench; literally “twist a horse’s legs (while it’s galloping).”[/sblock][sblock=Gwon Ni Tze Jee Duh Shr]Mind your own business.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=H][sblock=Hai Bu Goh]Not enough yet.[/sblock][sblock=How]Good or okay.[/sblock][sblock=How Joh Bu Jian]Long time no see.[/sblock][sblock=How Shi Sung Chung]Happy development or fortuitous turn of event; literally “a good show’s about to start,” can be used sarcastically.[/sblock][sblock=How W’rin Bu Lai]Things never go smooth.[/sblock][sblock=Hu Li Jing]Homewrecking tramp; literally “fox spirit.”[/sblock][sblock=Huen Dahn]Bastard, jerk; literally “rotten egg.”[/sblock][sblock=Hur Bao Duhn]Flat-chested, slang; literally “eggs cooked sunny side-up.”[/sblock][sblock=Hwo Gai]Deserving of bad consequence or fate.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][sblock=J-L][sblock=J][sblock=Ja Hwo]Fellow, also slang for weapon.[/sblock][sblock=Jah Yoh!]Cheering or urging someone on; literally “add fuel,” equivalent of “go (name)!” in English.[/sblock][sblock=Jahn!]Shiny, awesome, fantastic![/sblock][sblock=Jao Gao]Alas, not good, what a mess, too bad; literally “spoiled cake.”[/sblock][sblock=Jei]Big sister; more intimate and connotes blood relation.[/sblock][sblock=Jei-Jei]Big sister.[/sblock][sblock=Jien Huo]Cheap floozy.[/sblock][sblock=Jien Ta Duh Guay]Like hell; literally “see his ghost.”[/sblock][sblock=Jin Joh Bu Chi Chi Fah Joh]Warning someone against doing things “the hard way”; literally “choosing to sip the wine of penalty over that of respect.”[/sblock][sblock=Jing Chai]Brilliant.[/sblock][sblock=Jing Tian Dwohn Di]Earthshaking; literally “startle the sky and shake the earth.”[/sblock][sblock=Jio Weh Sung Chiuh]Retreat, run away, phrase summarizing the last of the Chinese “36 Stratagems,” which extols the virtue of fleeing to fight another day.[/sblock][sblock=Jone Yee]Browncoat (slang for soldiers of Independent).[/sblock][sblock=Joo Bah Jeh]Ugly or perverted person, insult taken from the name of the hoggish, lecherous character in the popular Chinese folktale, “Journey to the West.”[/sblock][sblock=Joo Fuen Chse]Pool of pig droppings, pig’s sty.[/sblock][sblock=Joo How Rin]Good luck.[/sblock][sblock=Joo Koh]Stop talking.[/sblock][sblock=Juh Guh Jee Hua Juhn Kuh Pah!]There’s nothing in this plan that isn’t horrific![/sblock][sblock=Juh Shi Suh Mo Go Dohng Shee?]What the hell is this crap?[/sblock][sblock=Jwei Gai Won Se]So guilty as to deserve a thousand deaths.[/sblock][sblock=Jwohn Gao Bu Yi]Not advised.[/sblock][sblock=Jwohn Guo Hua]Chinese/Mandarin language.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=K][sblock=Kai Huo!]Fire (as in shooting)![/sblock][sblock=Kai Tze]Male companion or boyfriend, also a somewhat derogatory slang.[/sblock][sblock=Ku]Cool.[/sblock][sblock=Kuh Ai]Cute.[/sblock][sblock=Kuh Wu]Despicable.[/sblock][sblock=Kwai Jio Kai]Get lost.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=L][sblock=Lai Huh Moh Sheong Tze Tian Uh Zoh]Have desires above one’s social/financial position, or beyond one’s ability to realize; literally “for a toad to think of eating a swan.”[/sblock][sblock=Lao]Old.[/sblock][sblock=Lao Buhn]Big boss or operator of a business. Also informal appellation for acquaintances.[/sblock][sblock=Lao Buhn Ni’un]Female boss or proprietor’s wife. Also informal appellation for acquaintances.[/sblock][sblock=Lao Deow Ya]Prehistoric; literally “so old as to lose all teeth.”[/sblock][sblock=Lao Di]Pal, if addree’s younger; used for men only.[/sblock][sblock=Lao Gohn]Old man/husband.[/sblock][sblock=Lao Puo]Old lady/wife.[/sblock][sblock=Lao Sheong]Pal, if addree’s older.[/sblock][sblock=Lio Coh Jwei Ji Neong Hur Ho Deh Yung Duh Buhn Jah J’Wohn]Stupid son of a drooling whore and monkey.[/sblock][sblock=Luh Suh]Garbage.[/sblock][sblock=Luhn Gohn]In someone’s doghouse; literally “a cold palace,” which is where an emperor confines those concubines who have fallen out of favor.[/sblock][sblock=Lurn Shwei Jah Jwohn]Merciless bastard; literally “cold-blooded mixed breed.”[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][sblock=M-R][sblock=M][sblock=Ma Fuhn]Trouble, problem, complication.[/sblock][sblock=Ma Jung Hwa]Cursing; literally “chastise with dirty words.”[/sblock][sblock=Ma Shong]Now, immediately.[/sblock][sblock=Ma Shong Jien Cha]Check at once.[/sblock][sblock=Ma Tze]Female companion or girlfriend, a somewhat derogatory slang; add Dow in front for “looking to get a girlfriend.”[/sblock][sblock=Meh Lien Duh Jyah Jee]Shameless Hussy; literally “faceless bastard prostitute.”[/sblock][sblock=Mei]Little sister; more intimate and connotes blood relation.[/sblock][sblock=Mei-Mei]Little sister.[/sblock][sblock=Mei Wen Ti]No problem.[/sblock][sblock=Mei Yong Ma Duh Tse Gu Yong]Motherless goat of all motherless goats.[/sblock][sblock=Mi Tian Gohn]Excrement, slang, derives from the fact that when you stack the three characters — “mi” (rice), “tian” (paddy), and “gohn” (public or mutual) — from top to bottom in that order, they form the ideograph for excrement.[/sblock][sblock=Mo Min Chi Meow]Ridiculously stange, illogical or nonsensical; literally “not understanding the pecularity.”[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=N][sblock=Nah Mei Guan Shee]In that case, never mind.[/sblock][sblock=Nee Tzao Se Mah?]You wanna die?[/sblock][sblock=Nee Yow Wuo Kai Chiung?]You wanna bullet right in your throat?[/sblock][sblock=Ni]You.[/sblock][sblock=Ni Bu Ying Duh Jur Guh]You don’t deserve it.[/sblock][sblock=Ni-Duh]Yours.[/sblock][sblock=Ni How]Greetings.[/sblock][sblock=Ni-Muhn]You, plural.[/sblock][sblock=Nien Mohn]Alliance.[/sblock][sblock=Nimuhn-Duh]You, plural possessive.[/sblock][sblock=Nuhn Jwei]Sir, when used as a nobility, following the name.[/sblock][sblock=Nuhn Tze Huhn]Real man.[/sblock][sblock=Nyen Ching Duh]Young one.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=P][sblock=P’n Yoh]Friend.[/sblock][sblock=Pi Gu]Posterior.[/sblock][sblock=Ping Ming]Go all out, hold nothing back; literally “fight for one’s life.”[/sblock][sblock=Puhn Yoh]Friend, pal, buddy.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=R][sblock=Ri Shao Gou Shi Bing]Pile of sun-baked dog poo.[/sblock][sblock=Rung Tse Fwo Tzoo Bao Yo Wuo Muhn]Merciful Buddha protect us.[/sblock][sblock=Rung Tse Song Di Ching Dai Wuo Tzo]Merciful God, please take me away.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][sblock=S-Y][sblock=S][sblock=Sah Gwa]Fool; literally “stupid melonhead.”[/sblock][sblock=Se Duhng]Gang, crew, or confederate of diehards.[/sblock][sblock=Ser Toh]Leader of a criminal operation; literally “snakehead,” derogatory.[/sblock][sblock=Shao Jeh]Miss; literally “little lady.” Follows a name when addressing a known person, so River would be addressed as Tam River shao jeh, or simply Tam shao jeh.[/sblock][sblock=Sheh Sheh]Thanks.[/sblock][sblock=Shia Suo]Talk nonsense.[/sblock][sblock=Shiah Hwa]Speaking without a clue; literally “blind talk.”[/sblock][sblock=Shian Shen]Mister; literally “born before me,” also follows a person’s name.[/sblock][sblock=Shiang Jing]Nuts.[/sblock][sblock=Shiang Jing Ping]Nuts.[/sblock][sblock=Shuh Muh?]What?[/sblock][sblock=Shuhn Ming Shi T’wohn Gu Jong]Life support failure.[/sblock][sblock=Shwie]Handsome.[/sblock][sblock=Soh Ya Feh Tian]Foiled or ruined at the last moment, expression; literally, “a cooked duck flies away.”[/sblock][sblock=Swa]Manipulate, or playing somebody for a fool.[/sblock][sblock=Swei]Water.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=T][sblock=Ta Ma Duh]Damn or damn it; literally “his mother’s...”[/sblock][sblock=Tah]He or she.[/sblock][sblock=Tah-Duh]His or hers.[/sblock][sblock=Tah-Muhn]Them.[/sblock][sblock=Tah-Muhn-Duh]Theirs.[/sblock][sblock=Tian Bu Pa, Di Bu Pa, Tze Pa <blank>]Fear nothing but (fill in the blank).[/sblock][sblock=Tian Di Wu Yohn]Completely useless.[/sblock][sblock=Tian Fuhn Di Fu]Complete disarray or sheer pandemonium; literally “sky tumbles while earth turns over.”[/sblock][sblock=Tian-Ling-Ling, Di-Ling-Ling]Abracadabra-alakazam.[/sblock][sblock=Tian Shia]Everything under the sky, can be used to allude to the world or universe.[/sblock][sblock=Toh Shung]Surrender, give up.[/sblock][sblock=Tze Sah Ju Yi]Suicidal idea.[/sblock][sblock=Tze Sh’un Tze Mieh]Leave one to his own fate.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=U][sblock=Ung Jeong Jia Ching Jien Soh]Filthy fornicators of livestock.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=W][sblock=Wan Duhn Luh]Ruined, finished.[/sblock][sblock=Wei Shan]Really dangerous.[/sblock][sblock=Wei Shian Dohn Woo]Dangerous person or animal.[/sblock][sblock=Whai W’rin Bu Jwo]Things never go smooth; literally “good luck don’t come, bad luck don’t leave.”[/sblock][sblock=Wo Bu Shin Wo Dah Yan Jing!]I don’t believe my eyes![/sblock][sblock=Wo Hu Chung Long]Really dangerous, literally “crouching tiger, hidden dragon,” an expression for something dangerous.[/sblock][sblock=Wong Ba Duhn]Son of a bitch.[/sblock][sblock=Wong Dahn]Done for or imminent doom; literally “finished (cooked) egg.”[/sblock][sblock=Wua Ser Tian Jwoo]Redundant, unnecessary complicating something, literally “draw a snake and add feet to it.”[/sblock][sblock=Wu Du Bu Juhn Fu]One must be ruthless to be a great; literally “a person without poison is not a great man.”[/sblock][sblock=Wu Ming Shao Jwu]Peon, small fry, a nobody; literally “nameless little foot soldier.”[/sblock][sblock=Wu Toh Wu Now]Muddled, mixed-up, confused; literally “without a head or a brain.”[/sblock][sblock=Wuo]I or me.[/sblock][sblock=Wuo-Duh]Mine.[/sblock][sblock=Wuo Duh Tian Ah]Oh my God.[/sblock][sblock=Wuo Dwei Nee Boo Ting Boo Jen]I neither see nor hear you.[/sblock][sblock=Wuo Jai Jeong Yi Chi]Let me repeat myself.[/sblock][sblock=Wuo Mun]We, us.[/sblock][sblock=Wuo Mun Duh]Ours.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Y][sblock=Yee Yan]Do something for nothing in return, or wasted endeavor without a payoff; literally “a charity show.”[/sblock][sblock=Yeh Lu Jwo Duo Luh Jwohn Whei Jian Guay]Attributing an unfortunate longshot occurrence; literally “do enough nighttime travels and one will eventually see a ghost”; also a warning of future retribution.[/sblock][sblock=Yi Dwei Da Buen Chuo Roh]Big stupid pile of stinking meat.[/sblock][sblock=Yi Lu Shwen Fohn]Good journey or bon voyage.[/sblock][sblock=Yo Chr]Young one, slang for underaged (literally “infant teeth.”)[/sblock][sblock=Yo Hua Kwai Suo]Speak now and quickly.[/sblock][sblock=Yong Chwen Mien]Plain, bland, bare; slang taken from the namesake generic, flavorless noodle dish.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 11, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Thanee (Feb 11, 2010)

Indeed. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thondor (Feb 16, 2010)

Any chance at all of pulling the uncouncious goon into one of the two rooms we've been in so far before the ladies might see?

Or should I try to come up with a more devius plan.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 16, 2010)

Just for the record, I had actually thought about doing exactly that (pulling the goon into the room) right away, but didn't because I thought noone would come there, anyways, at that time. Ah well... some extra complications are always good, right? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 16, 2010)

yeah, never can tell when there will be someone walking around a whorehouse in the middle of the night 



> Any chance at all of pulling the uncouncious goon into one of the two rooms we've been in so far before the ladies might see?




_Always_ a chance.  You had a couple seconds to react before they came into view, which makes the difficulty a little more manageable.  

To do as you described, quickly shove him into the room you came into the hall from:  

Agility+Athletics
FORMIDABLE:  Get both the guard and you out of sight before being seen
HARD:  The guard would be hidden, but you'd  still be in the hall.
At 10 or under, you'd be caught in the hall with him.


----------



## Thondor (Feb 17, 2010)

. . . Well, it was worth a try.


edit- I should add, Sorry for disappearing without warning . . .


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 1, 2010)

If people would like to, and in the interest of jump starting things, I can jump us ahead to where the crew is together and on the ship and starting a job (I'll be running the adventure from Out in the Black), and we can fill in background detail as we go.  Otherwise we can keep going as we are.  Just let me know.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 2, 2010)

Maerdwyn said:


> If people would like to, and in the interest of jump starting things, I can jump us ahead to where the crew is together and on the ship and starting a job (I'll be running the adventure from Out in the Black), and we can fill in background detail as we go.  Otherwise we can keep going as we are.  Just let me know.




I'm fine with whatever: I'd like things to get going, and presumed you had some plans for the party. It'd also be nice to get everyone together -- my attempt to have Castor walk across a hotel lobby and shout that he was going into the party didn't have the effect I had hoped for.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 2, 2010)

Same here.

I'm only slightly confused with having the same character in different time zones, so getting the first one wrapped up soon would be a good idea, I guess. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah,  was just waiting to see what Thondor does there, but I can at least bump that forward and let it wrap up.


----------



## Thondor (Mar 7, 2010)

Hmmm, sorry about that, guess I should have given yous something to work with there.

I'll get something up in both threads relatively shortly.


----------



## Thondor (Mar 12, 2010)

Silly masters program keeping me so busy. In other news I'll actually be running a game this weekend, which is pretty exciting. 1e AD&D


----------



## Thanee (Mar 12, 2010)

Have fun! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 15, 2010)

Thondor, hope your game was fun!  Nothing really beats the memories I have of my 1e AD&D games of yore 

Also, I hear you on the Masters degree issue.  I am currently in the home stretch for my J.D., and work has been more intense than I would have thought for the last semester.  (And to the extent that that has made my GMming a bit erratic, I apologize)


The post in the main thread now has all of the characters in the same location for the first time, which I hope is okay with Ethandrew and Tailspinner.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 16, 2010)

That's alright in my book. Sorry for the unannounced absence. I damaged my eardrum and got a nice case of the dizzies from it which left me bedridden for much too long. But I'm back up and in the swing of things again. I hope to catch up in the thread and post soon.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 16, 2010)

Ethandrew, that sounds like it was...not in the least bit fun. Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 24, 2010)

Just lost a really long post; don't have time to retype it out now, but wil try to do so during class tomorrow


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 1, 2010)

*Taking the Temperature*

Hey Everybody,

We're now four months in to the game (since the initial recruitment), and have yet to formally meet one another. Is it just that we're all too polite? Or is it just not working out? I'm happy to keep going with the game, but my sense is that not everyone is excited about it. Am I wrong? Is it just me? 

Maerdwyn, maybe you can tell us what you want from the game and from the players. Your expectations here matter. Let us know.

KS


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,

KS, thanks for asking the question.  I think, unfortunately, things just aren't working out, and I apologize for that.  I'd be more than willing to keep going, if everyone wants to, but unless that's the case, I think it's probably time to let people head elsewhere for a game that grabs them more.  Thanks everyone for all your effort here.


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2010)

I would gladly continue. 

Introductions between the PCs are, of course, a bit difficult, if there is no reason to talk to one another. 

Right now it's like two completely seperate groups there that need to get together somehow. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ethandrew (May 3, 2010)

I'm definitely up for continuing. And I appreciate the fact that we've not been forced into doing anything, instead allowing the natural course to occur.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 5, 2010)

Count me in as well. I liked your traveller campaign from before and I am having fun with this one as well.


----------



## Thondor (May 6, 2010)

I would also like to keep going with the story. A lot of things have been on a backburner for a while now but I should be able to pick things up again.

I admit to have lost the thread of the story a bit (and the thread of my character) but with a little refresher they should be easy to pick up. If we all try to post a little more often, that would probably help!

Hope your all doing well.


----------



## Thondor (May 12, 2010)

I tried to give us a way to pull the group together out of this meeting . . .


----------

